# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2013



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## stormy (1 Mar 2013 às 00:02)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2013*

Frente com forte convecção embebida que afectou as ilhas do grupo oriental.
Associada a esta frente, uma forte circulação de S com valores de vento médio entre 35 e 40kts, já proximo á intensidade de tempestade tropical..







Ontem com a neve no continente nem liguei mt ai ás Ilhas...que pena, podiamos ter seguido com mais atenção.

Bom..para a RAM, não se preocupem que amanhã o que vai chegar são mesmo só uns restos daquilo...algum vento de S/SE e chuva por vezes moderada..talvez uma trovoada exporádica, mas nada de mais.

Domingo será diferente, amanhã a ver se vejo melhor as cartas.

Quanto aos Açores...os proximos dias serão de instabilidade, mas em principio nada de muito severo...normal para o clima dai..a malta tá habituada né


----------



## icewoman (1 Mar 2013 às 00:11)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2013*

Frente com forte convecção embebida que afectou as ilhas do grupo oriental.
Associada a esta frente, uma forte circulação de S com valores de vento médio entre 35 e 40kts, já proximo á intensidade de tempestade tropical..

Boa noite Stormy , para Domingo na RAM podemos esperar um evento severo?

Pelo menos o GFS retirou mais precipitaçao ...


----------



## Afgdr (1 Mar 2013 às 00:27)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2013*

Boa noite!

Chove na Lagoa neste momento...


----------



## Azor (1 Mar 2013 às 01:41)

Registo da precipitação acumulada dos últimos 5 dias que originou as enxurradas de hoje em s. Miguel.
Outros dados, destas e de outras estações, podem ser consultados em:

http://servicos.sram.azores.gov.pt/morhi/






Aqui mais uns vídeos a juntar aos restantes. Estes em Santa Bárbara Concelho da Ribeira Grande 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=550058361693259&set=vb.100000673010049&type=2&theater


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=210304255776946&set=vb.100003921200764&type=2&theater


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mar 2013 às 10:42)

Bom dia
Por aqui hoje céu com boas abertas e o sol brilha. A noite foi fria pois registei uma minima de 10,2ºC, sendo que no Chã da Macela também aqui no concelho da Lagoa a minima foi de 6,1ºC.

Ontem acumulei 60,2 mm de precipitação o maior valor deste ano.


----------



## Knyght (1 Mar 2013 às 13:14)

Já estamos em aviso laranja para Domingo, bem colocado atendendo as últimas previsões!
E ir acompanhando.


----------



## icewoman (1 Mar 2013 às 13:28)

Knyght disse:


> Já estamos em aviso laranja para Domingo, bem colocado atendendo as últimas previsões!
> E ir acompanhando.




boa tarde

Será um evento severo mas de curta duraçao?

Ainda pode haver alteraçoes na quantidade de precipitaçao ( para mais ou menos)?

Obg


----------



## MontijoCity (1 Mar 2013 às 14:08)

Espero que seja de curta duração e pouco severo e que a partir de terça venha sol/aguaceiros...


----------



## Kamikaze (1 Mar 2013 às 15:30)

Azor disse:


> Registo da precipitação acumulada dos últimos 5 dias que originou as enxurradas de hoje em s. Miguel.
> Outros dados, destas e de outras estações, podem ser consultados em:
> 
> http://servicos.sram.azores.gov.pt/morhi/



E, mais uma vez, as previsões dos meteogramas GFS falham redondamente... Basicamente, choveu mais num dia do que aquilo que tinham previsto para a semana inteira.
Para aprofundar estes dados, ainda aguardo pelos gráficos com a precipitação de todas as ilhas que o *Afgdr* costuma publicar.



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Ontem acumulei *60,2 mm de precipitação *o maior valor deste ano.



O GFS falha mais golos do que uma dupla de pontas de lança que jogou no Penafiel dos anos 80, Wasagandia Kaki, conhecido como Wassan, e Gringo. Estes "craques" partilharam o ataque penafidelense durante um ano e em conjunto conseguiram atingir a maravilhosa marca de um golo! Um excelente golo, com toda a certeza...

E assim termina o momento "Bolão de Cultura" do Fórum Meteopt.com

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Afgdr (1 Mar 2013 às 15:38)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento, na Lagoa está sol, o céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco de Sudoeste.

Temperatura do ar: 16ºC









> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº 24/2013*
> 
> 011315NFEV13 O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), devido à localização de uma depressão cavada a noroeste do Arquipélago, com sistema frontal associado com atividade moderada a forte, e deslocamento para leste, irá provocar um agravamento no estado do tempo na região dos Açores. Assim, nestas condições prevê-se:
> 
> ...



*Fonte:* SRPCBA








Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira e um bom Março 2013!


----------



## a410ree (1 Mar 2013 às 16:43)

Atividade electrica aqui na RAM Nada ?


----------



## Azor (1 Mar 2013 às 16:43)

Kamikaze disse:


> E, mais uma vez, as previsões dos meteogramas GFS falham redondamente... Basicamente, choveu mais num dia do que aquilo que tinham previsto para a semana inteira.
> Para aprofundar estes dados, ainda aguardo pelos gráficos com a precipitação de todas as ilhas que o *Afgdr* costuma publicar.
> Cumprimentos,



Boas amigo Kamikaze.

Pois é. Falham e de que maneira. 
Ainda bem que existem estações localizadas em alguns dos pontos mais altos da ilha, porque se assim não fosse estávamos tristemente confinados aos valores das estações citadinas. S. Miguel, Terceira, Pico e S. Jorge têm o factor agravante da orografia que contribui muito para a disparidade dos valores de precipitação. Não é novidade alguma que chove sempre o dobro, pra não dizer o triplo nas serras açorianas, e o mesmo em relação ao vento que é sempre superior.

Neste momento a Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores só abrange 3 ilhas açorianas, mas já li por aí que acho que a mesma rede vai ser alargada a outras ilhas. 
Acho muito bem, porque assim passamos a ficar mais e melhor servidos a esse nível. Seria loucura total seguirmo-nos pelos valores principais de Santa Cruz, Horta, Angra, Ponta Delgada e Vila do Porto. 

Em todo o caso, e com o agravamento que aí vem outra vez amanhã, recomenda-se o acompanhamento de tais valores na mesma Rede Hidrometeorológica para comparar novamente com o GFS

Cumprimentos micaelenses aí para a Terceira


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2013 às 17:40)

Arquipélago da Madeira: primeira linha de instabilidade (períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros) agora entre as 18h00 e as 20h00, progredindo de oeste para leste.


----------



## Vince (1 Mar 2013 às 17:53)

Kamikaze disse:


> E, mais uma vez, as previsões dos meteogramas GFS falham redondamente... Basicamente, choveu mais num dia do que aquilo que tinham previsto para a semana inteira.
> ...
> O GFS falha mais golos do que uma dupla de pontas de lança que jogou no Penafiel dos anos 80, Wasagandia Kaki, conhecido como Wassan, e Gringo. Estes "craques" partilharam o ataque penafidelense durante um ano e em conjunto conseguiram atingir a maravilhosa marca de um golo! Um excelente golo, com toda a certeza...
> 
> E assim termina o momento "Bolão de Cultura" do Fórum Meteopt.com




Então vamos a um pouco mais de cultura. O GFS é um modelo global com uma resolução de apenas 0.5º, sensivelmente uma malha de 40km nas nossas latitudes/longitudes. Ilhas como as dos Açores ou Madeira básicamente não existem no modelo pelo que processos como os orográficos por exemplo não são modelados por falta de resolução.
Acresce ainda a incerteza convectiva, extremamente difícil de acertar em qualquer modelo, num local podem cair 50mm e noutro não muito longe pode cair quase nada.

Um modelo global serve de orientação, cabe depois a cada um com base nos seus conhecimentos, quer de modelos, quer das especificidades locais, analisar por exemplo se existe instabilidade associada, água precipitável, forçamentos, etc,etc.

Há modelos de mesoescala com melhor resolução, por exemplo está disponível um domínio do WRF para os Açores:

http://www.gisclimaat.angra.uac.pt/previsao/cwrf.php?dia=20130301_00&var=PREC&dom=3
http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/fields/acores/precip

Mas mesmo estes modelos de mesoescala também não são infalíveis, tem muitas vantagens, mas por outro lado também é preciso entender como funcionam, por exemplo um mesoescala pode ampliar imenso os erros dum modelo global que o alimentou, pode por exemplo modelar bastante bem uma zona convectiva com imensa precipitação mas ela ocorrer depois completamente ao lado de onde veio efectivamente a ocorrer. É um pouco como uma lupa ou um microscópio, vemos as coisas melhor, mas se estivermos a ver um pouco ao lado do que interessa, estamos a ver tudo mal. Isto numa ilha com orografia relevante (e outros locais) tem muito que se diga, pode por exemplo haver muita água precipitável conjugada com outras condições que um mesoescala passa ao lado modelando, mero exemplo, 20mm/h no mar, que se passasse por erro essas mesmas condições numa zona com serra a pouca distância, modelaria 50 ou 100mm/h. 

Em resumo, convém perceber as potencialidades dos modelos numéricos mas também as suas limitações, limitações que existem em todo o lado, mas que em pequenas ilhas no meio de um Oceano são ainda maiores.


----------



## Hugois (1 Mar 2013 às 19:09)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2013*

Bem daqui a nada vem o pessoal toda da ilha da madeira a dizer que choveu heheheh pra nao fazer a desfeita aqui chove normalmente nada de mais apesar de já estar a chover desde o almoço ja deu pra molhar tudo ...mas pensei que seria pior pelo menos mais forte a chuva...vamos esperar pra ver  Boa noite ainda bem que as coisas pelos açores ja acalmaram  Ah vento moderado e MUITO nevoeiro ...


----------



## icewoman (1 Mar 2013 às 19:48)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2013*



Hugois disse:


> Bem daqui a nada vem o pessoal toda da ilha da madeira a dizer que choveu heheheh pra nao fazer a desfeita aqui chove normalmente nada de mais apesar de já estar a chover desde o almoço ja deu pra molhar tudo ...mas pensei que seria pior pelo menos mais forte a chuva...vamos esperar pra ver  Boa noite ainda bem que as coisas pelos açores ja acalmaram  Ah vento moderado e MUITO nevoeiro ...






Boa noite já viste a previsão para Domingo? o stormy fez uma análise e não está nada bom


----------



## marco_antonio (1 Mar 2013 às 19:51)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2013*



icewoman disse:


> Boa noite já viste a previsão para Domingo? o stormy fez uma análise e não está nada bom



nao mexia mais a nao ser reforcar as trovoadas


----------



## Hugois (1 Mar 2013 às 20:02)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2013*



icewoman disse:


> Boa noite já viste a previsão para Domingo? o stormy fez uma análise e não está nada bom



Bem ao que vi a instabilidade vai se manter nos proximos dias...o que me está a preocupar mais no domingo é o vento que pelo menos ca quando vem chega forte ..mas chuva ora retiram precipitação ora repõem ja nem sei o que esperar...


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mar 2013 às 20:44)

Penso que a grande dúvida reside na instabilidade convectiva, ou seja, sabendo-se que a malha dos modelos globais é bastante grande e que não funciona de forma muito eficaz como é natural penso eu, por ter menor resolução face os modelos de mesoescala, então é provável que se forma formar algumas células com maior potencial, porque não vejo nenhum problema se chover 30 mm em 6 horas, mas sim que se formem linhas de instabilidade mais organizadas como MCS, por exemplo, que em regiões montanhosas possam alcançar os 100 ou mais mm em 6 horas.


----------



## Hugois (1 Mar 2013 às 20:49)

Meu Deus LOL gostava tanto de perceber mais desta coisa do tempo


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mar 2013 às 20:57)

Hugois disse:


> Meu Deus LOL gostava tanto de perceber mais desta coisa do tempo



Loool ... imagina que estás olhando para o céu, está lá uma nuvem e ela começa a crescer para cima e a se expandir, basicamente foi isso que eu quis dizer ....
Estamos a aprender sempre todos os dias....


----------



## Hugois (1 Mar 2013 às 21:21)

Sim isso eu percebi mas gostava de saber interpretar olhando pra imagens como os graficos ou os meteogramas etc aqui chove bem


----------



## Hugois (1 Mar 2013 às 22:22)

E subitamente apos umas grandes chuvadas durante uns 30 minutos a chuva parou mesmo xD


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mar 2013 às 23:17)

Hugois disse:


> E subitamente apos umas grandes chuvadas durante uns 30 minutos a chuva parou mesmo xD



No Funchal na ultima hora cerca de 21 mm, o que dá no dia de hoje cerca de 40 mm !
Pela imagem de satélite não se vislumbra nada de especial neste momento a menos que se forme alguma célula mais poderosa !

Areeiro: +- 100 mm;
Funchal: +- 40 mm;

Na parte oeste da Madeira estranhamente choveu muito pouco no dia de hoje ...


----------



## Cluster (1 Mar 2013 às 23:58)

Mesmo assim na estação amadora da Madalena do Mar no wunderground já registou 38mm


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2013 às 00:13)

*Previsões GFS de 01.03.2013_18UTC*:

*Ponta Delgada*

Sábado, 12h00 = Pressão atmosférica de 1005,0 hPa
Domingo, 12h00 = Pressão atmosférica de 982,8 hPa

*Funchal*

Domingo, 00h00 = Pressão atmosférica de 1010,3 hPa
Segunda-feira, 00h00 = Pressão atmosférica de 990,1 hPa

*Previsão de rajadas de vento superiores a 120 quilómetros/hora nas áreas montanhosas.*


----------



## icewoman (2 Mar 2013 às 00:17)

Gerofil disse:


> *Previsões GFS de 01.03.2013_18UTC*:
> 
> *Ponta Delgada*
> 
> ...




pode explicar melhor...vamos provavelmente entrar em alerta vermelho para o vento? ou para a chuva?


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2013 às 00:28)

icewoman disse:


> pode explicar melhor...vamos provavelmente entrar em alerta vermelho para o vento? ou para a chuva?



A brusca variação da pressão atmosférica vai provocar ventos fortes, com rajadas na ordem dos 120 km/h nas áreas mais elevadas, bem como uma *forte agitação marítima*. A emissão dos alertas é da competência da *Protecção Civil*.

Para os Açores está em vigor o alerta 24/2013

Também o Serviço de Protecção Civil da Madeira já emitiu vários alertas.


----------



## Azor (2 Mar 2013 às 00:58)

Bom eu por cá sigo com chuva forte. Nada fazia prever isto agora tão cedo e não faço a mínima de onde é que isto veio, mas posso dizer que 40 min de chuva forte foi o suficiente de novo para fazer correr dos pastos águas que arrastaram lama e pedras consigo para as estradas aqui na minha zona. 

Por agora já parou mas fico a pensar como andará a situação no resto da ilha.

Da maneira que temos os nossos solos cheios de água, basta uma chuva a mais e pronto, já temos novamente enchurradas.

14 º C é a minha máxima actual

Cumprimentos açorianos,
Azor


----------



## Hazores (2 Mar 2013 às 01:09)

Boa noite,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, o céu apresenta-se com abertas (consegue-se ver as estrelas  ) e o vento não se faz sentir...

Agora é só aguardar a passagem do novo sistema frontal.... e pelo GFS vamos ter uma semana e que semana.... gosto particularmente das temperaturas a 150 h, infelizmente ainda falta tanto...


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Mar 2013 às 01:43)

Vince disse:


> Então vamos a um pouco mais de cultura. O GFS é um modelo global com uma resolução de apenas 0.5º, sensivelmente uma malha de 40km nas nossas latitudes/longitudes. Ilhas como as dos Açores ou Madeira básicamente não existem no modelo pelo que processos como os orográficos por exemplo não são modelados por falta de resolução.
> Acresce ainda a incerteza convectiva, extremamente difícil de acertar em qualquer modelo, num local podem cair 50mm e noutro não muito longe pode cair quase nada.
> 
> Um modelo global serve de orientação, cabe depois a cada um com base nos seus conhecimentos, quer de modelos, quer das especificidades locais, analisar por exemplo se existe instabilidade associada, água precipitável, forçamentos, etc,etc.
> ...



Não precisavas de responder como se o recado fosse para ti...
Basicamente, isso é tudo muito bonito, mas fica a sensação que estamos entregues a Deus.
Eu sei que a meteorologia não é uma ciência exacta. Tal como a pesca, atirar uma cana com linha ao mar não significa apanhar peixe. Se assim fosse, a actividade não se chamava pesca.
As especificidades dos Açores e da Madeira requerem um serviço meteorológico munido de ferramentas e tecnologia que, neste momento, não passam de uma miragem. Sim, falo sobretudo dos radares.

No tópico do seguimento dos Açores e Madeira do mês anterior tinha escrito que aquela linha de instabilidade estaria a ser subvalorizada, mas, como é óbvio, é sempre mais fácil ver as reportagens dos estragos nas TV's nacionais, que até então estavam mais preocupadas em filmar pessoas a fazer anjos na neve e a escrever o próprio nome com urina na mesma.
Aqui, nos Açores, os solos estão completamente saturados de água. Não é preciso muito para acontecer uma tragédia.

Eu já tive oportunidade de ver os equipamentos da estação de Santa Luzia (o nome que está escrito nos modelos GFS) e garanto que são mais velhos que nós, os dois, juntos. Há dias em que mais vale ao meteorologista de serviço molhar o dedo na boca e levantá-lo em direcção ao céu para adivinhar direcção e velocidade do vento. O pouco equipamento bom que existe está todo na sede da Protecção Civil (poiso de _boys_ socialistas) e, mesmo assim, ainda emitem avisos mais atrasados que, por exemplo, o MetOffice.

Quanto aos modelos mesoescala da Universidade dos Açores, não servem de referência alguma, dado que, a UAÇ está completamente falida e nem dinheiro tem para arranjar as estações meteorológicas que ficaram danificadas devido aos famosos cortes de energia da EDA (Electricidade dos Açores). Isto foi a meados de 2012... Mais uma vez, vejo os modelos, mas não lhes reconheço capacidade tecnológica para tal.

Convém perceber, sim, potencialidades e limitações, mas não podemos obrigar o mais leigo dos leigos a fazer o mesmo porque se esse trabalho for mais preciso ou (no mínimo) mais aproximado, facilita muito a prevenção e, em última instância, o acto de salvar vidas. Afinal de contas, o lema é: "Para que outros possam viver".

Sigo com céu limpo e 9º de temperatura.
Daqui a um par de horas o mau tempo deverá chegar. Se, no entanto, confirmar-se a pressão de 986 hPA será pressão atmosférica de tempestade, julgo.

Cumprimentos,

Post Scriptum: Usei a analogia errada, reconheço. Deveria ter utilizado a história de um jogador brasileiro do Sport Recife que durante muito tempo foi falado para reforço do Sporting. Acabou no Lusitânia dos Açores na 2ª Divisão B e, posteriormente, terceira divisão. Ficámos amigos e posso garantir que não era lá "grande pistola" como jogador, mas - tal como servirá certamente aos senhores do GFS - era garantidamente um bom rapaz...


----------



## Azor (2 Mar 2013 às 01:53)

Kamikaze disse:


> Sigo com céu limpo e 9º de temperatura.
> Daqui a um par de horas o mau tempo deverá chegar. Se, no entanto, confirmar-se a pressão de 986 hPA será pressão atmosférica de tempestade, julgo.
> Cumprimentos,



Sim ao que tudo indica os valores da pressão atmosférica irão baixar consideravelmente nas próximas horas mas penso, que como o núcleo da depressão irá ficar entre os grupos Central e Oriental não iremos sofrer assim tanto, e falo ao nível do vento e da chuva. 
É esperar para ver.

De momento já vou com 10 º C. Arrefeceu rápido 

Cumprimentos açorianos,
Azor


----------



## Kamikaze (2 Mar 2013 às 01:58)

Azor disse:


> Sim ao que tudo indica os valores da pressão atmosférica irão baixar consideravelmente nas próximas horas mas penso, que como o núcleo da depressão irá ficar entre os grupos Central e Oriental não iremos sofrer assim tanto, e falo ao nível do vento e da chuva.
> É esperar para ver.
> 
> De momento já vou com 10 º C. Arrefeceu rápido
> ...




Também penso o mesmo, mas estou a acompanhar pelo imapweather porque o Eumetsat não está a funcionar...
Todavia, acredito que o pior passará ligeiramente a sul do arquipélago.

Props pró pessoal de San Miguel Arcanjo, yo!


----------



## Afgdr (2 Mar 2013 às 01:58)

Boa noite!

Choveu por aqui também... 
Neste momento, o céu está com alguma nebulosidade e o vento sopra fraco.























Um bom fim-de-semana a todos.


----------



## Azor (2 Mar 2013 às 02:07)

Kamikaze disse:


> Aqui, nos Açores, os solos estão completamente saturados de água. Não é preciso muito para acontecer uma tragédia.



Lá isso é verdade. Com um pequeno sismo nessa altura e temos a repetição do que aconteceu na Fajãzinha, na Ribeira Quente, ou até mesmo em Vila Franca do Campo onde uma avalanche causada por um sismo ceifou a vida de mais 3.000 pessoas. E as terras nem estavam tão alagadas como estão hoje.

Sinceramente espero que isso tudo passe ao lado porque de água estamos cheios até ao pescoço.


----------



## Vince (2 Mar 2013 às 11:25)

Kamikaze disse:


> Não precisavas de responder como se o recado fosse para ti...
> Basicamente, isso é tudo muito bonito, mas fica a sensação que estamos entregues a Deus.
> Eu sei que a meteorologia não é uma ciência exacta. Tal como a pesca, atirar uma cana com linha ao mar não significa apanhar peixe. Se assim fosse, a actividade não se chamava pesca.
> As especificidades dos Açores e da Madeira requerem um serviço meteorológico munido de ferramentas e tecnologia que, neste momento, não passam de uma miragem. Sim, falo sobretudo dos radares.
> ...




Limitei-me a tentar explicar porque é que não se deve usar o GFS para previsões de chuva em determinadas circunstâncias. 
Por qualquer razão que desconheço, parece que levaste a mal.

Quanto à neve, é verdade sim, que muitos de nós andávamos distraídos com a mesma, não foi por mal, a maioria dos meteoloucos aqui do burgo adora neve e torna-se um pouco infantil e obcecado nessas alturas esquecendo tudo o resto, mas garanto-te que essa infantilidade e obsessão é uma óptima sensação.

Mas não me recordo de ver ninguém a escrever na neve com urina, se por acaso, e é um grande "se", te referes ao pessoal que escreve "meteopt" na neve, é uma tradição com muitos anos, e se não gostas, se calhar andas no fórum errado. 






Quanto ao resto da conversa, é um bocado indiferente, o tal WRF funciona todos os dias, é uma razoável ferramenta para os Açores, pena não haverem mais, desconheço se quem a produz está ou não falido. E de futebol, não ligo muito, na verdade não faço ideia de que raio estás a falar.

Votos de continuação de resto de bom dia !


----------



## icewoman (2 Mar 2013 às 13:49)

Boa tarde


Alguem sabe se o nucleo da depressão vai passar mesmo por cima da RAM?


olhando o GFS parece que não...por este modelo tudo indica que o periodo mais critico será entre as 11h-16h


----------



## Afgdr (2 Mar 2013 às 14:27)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu está com alguma nebulosidade e o vento sopra fraco de Sudoeste.

Temperatura do ar: 16ºC



> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO N.º 25/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) e na sequência do aviso anterior prevê-se um agravamento das condições meteorológicas para a RAA. Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...



Fonte: SRPCBA








Um bom sábado a todos!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2013 às 14:29)

O primeiro dia de chuva (entre as 09h00 de ontem e de hoje) já deixaram bastante precipitação na Madeira, sobretudo nas áreas montanhosas:

Areeiro - 111,1 mm
Quinta Grande - 88,5 mm
Funchal (Observatório) - 40,9 mm

Por agora uma pausa no mau tempo na Madeira; o agravamento vai fazer-se sentir sobretudo a partir da madrugada de amanhã.

Nos Açores, o estado do tempo já se vai agravar para o final da tarde de hoje em todo o arquipélago.

Imagens de satélite


----------



## Azor (2 Mar 2013 às 15:12)

Boa tarde depois de uma manhã agradável e com sol, a nebulosidade já está a aumentar neste momento.
Pelos modelos que consultei esta manhã, a pressão será mais baixa nos grupos central e oriental a partir de amanhã. 

Esta breve trégua de sol nem deu para secar a terra, já de si bastante húmida e saturada. 

Vamos esperar para que não chova tanto nas zonas montanhosas, senão teremos o mesmo cenário de novo com as ribeiras cheias com consequentes enchurradas em zonas urbanas.

Máxima actual de 15 º C

Cumprimentos açorianos,
Azor


----------



## Azor (2 Mar 2013 às 15:25)

> Um vasto sistema complexo de baixas pressões que se alinham de noroeste para sueste, abrangendo os arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira e em progressão lenta para leste, com várias linhas de forte instabilidade, condicionarão o estado do tempo nos dois arquipélagos ao longo dos próximos dias. Assim, o estado do tempo tender-se-á a agravar, com ocorrência de muita nebulosidade, períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados por trovoadas; o vento soprará forte, com rajadas muito fortes, em especial nas áreas montanhosas. O estado do mar nos dois arquipélagos será caracterizado também por forte ondulação.
> Face à tendência descrita, sugere-se o acompanhamento do evoluir da situação meteorológica nos dois arquipélagos e o seguimento das recomendações que sejam emanadas pelos respectivos serviços de protecção civil.
> Com o deslocamento das perturbações para leste, o estado do tempo tender-se-á também a agravar no território de Portugal Continental a partir deste fim-de-semana, progredindo a instabilidade de sul para norte e do litoral para o interior.



http://gerotempo.blogspot.pt/


----------



## marco_antonio (2 Mar 2013 às 15:40)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ alerta vermelho para a RAM


----------



## Azor (2 Mar 2013 às 17:37)

Nesta altura céu encoberto já em todo o arquipélago e alguns aguaceiros. 

Já vou com 14 º C

Lages do Pico



 

Horta



 

Lages das Flores 



 

Vila do Porto





Em S. Miguel costa norte, já chove


----------



## marco_antonio (2 Mar 2013 às 20:21)

O secretário regional dos Assuntos Sociais pediu, em conferência de imprensa na Proteção Civil onde esteve o director do Instituto de Meteorologia, que os madeirenses que não precisam de sair amanhã, fiquem em casa.
Vitor Prior disse aos jornalistas que já não acredita num desvio da tempestada, como aconteceu com o alerta vermelho de Novembro. Só não consegue precisar onde vai cair mais chuva, mas garante que a ilha toda vai apanhar um forte temporal. Como jornalista, mas sobretudo como cidadã, penso ser importante levarmos a coisa a sério...mas sem alarmismos. https://www.facebook.com/groups/grupometeomadeira/  mensagem partilhada por :Cristina Costa E Silva


----------



## Azor (2 Mar 2013 às 20:21)

Por aqui já chove e o vento também já se começa a fazer sentir. Há já uma intensa actividade eléctrica nas imediações dos Açores

Tenho uma máxima de 14 º C

Cumprimentos açorianos,
Azor





*EDIT: * Chuva forte nesse momento e vento a soprar


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2013 às 21:20)

OFF TOPIC:

 Resumo noticioso sobre as chuvas torrenciais em S.Miguel 28.Fevereiro.2013 - Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2013)


----------



## mcpa (2 Mar 2013 às 23:09)

Já chove por cá desde as 19h00, chuva moderada mas sempre certinha, e o vento está a intensificar-se!!!


----------



## Afgdr (3 Mar 2013 às 00:14)

Boa noite!

Por aqui chove e o vento sopra fresco a muito fresco com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Kamikaze (3 Mar 2013 às 00:47)

Vince disse:


> Limitei-me a tentar explicar porque é que não se deve usar o GFS para previsões de chuva em determinadas circunstâncias.
> Por qualquer razão que desconheço, parece que levaste a mal.
> 
> Quanto à neve, é verdade sim, que muitos de nós andávamos distraídos com a mesma, não foi por mal, a maioria dos meteoloucos aqui do burgo adora neve e torna-se um pouco infantil e obcecado nessas alturas esquecendo tudo o resto, mas garanto-te que essa infantilidade e obsessão é uma óptima sensação.
> ...


----------



## Hazores (3 Mar 2013 às 00:49)

boa noite,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, chuva  desde as 8h da noite, mas está a intensificar-se.... trovoada é que nem vê-la.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Mar 2013 às 01:06)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, chuva  desde as 8h da noite, mas está a intensificar-se.... trovoada é que nem vê-la.



E como é que está o vento por aí?

Por aqui o mesmo cenário que há pouco, com chuva e vento muito fresco de Sudeste com rajadas fortes.

Temperatura do ar: 13ºC


----------



## Hazores (3 Mar 2013 às 01:15)

Afgdr disse:


> E como é que está o vento por aí?
> 
> Por aqui o mesmo cenário que há pouco, com chuva e vento muito fresco de Sudeste com rajadas fortes.
> 
> Temperatura do ar: 13ºC



Pela zona oeste o vento não se faz sentir com grande intensidade, a chuva é que é continua e por vezes alguns aguaceiros fortes, como o que está a ocorrer neste momento.


----------



## Kamikaze (3 Mar 2013 às 01:19)

Centro de Angra do Heroísmo, chove torrencialmente há 15 minutos.

Vento forte com rajadas.

10º de temperatura.

Os patrícios madeirenses parece que terão uma noite muito complicada. Boa sorte para eles.

Cumps.


----------



## Hazores (3 Mar 2013 às 01:32)

após o aguaceiro forte o vento começou a soprar com maior intensidade, soprando com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Hazores (3 Mar 2013 às 02:01)

Atenção que o IPMA,lançou novo aviso para os grupos central e oriental, passando a precipitação de alerta amarelo para LARANJA!


----------



## Afgdr (3 Mar 2013 às 02:09)

*Alerta Laranja para os Grupos Central e Oriental*



> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº 26/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) prevê-se um agravamento das condições meteorológicas para a RAA, em relação ao descrito no aviso anterior. Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...



Fonte: SRPCBA


----------



## Azor (3 Mar 2013 às 02:22)

Por aqui na minha zona (Amaro Dias) já parou de chover mas há ainda muita água a escorrer pelas ruas. O vento é que sopra com alguma intensidade.

A minha máxima é de 13 º C. 

Os valores da pressão atmosférica parece estarem a descer. Neste momento vamos com 986 hPa e a tendência é para descer mais...


----------



## PG Jrdim (3 Mar 2013 às 02:44)

Começou a chover aqui em Santo António (Funchal) há cerca de 5 minutos, e está a dar-lhe forte.


----------



## Hugois (3 Mar 2013 às 10:09)

Bem para o pessoal de ca do foruma nao ficar sem saber nada ...bem tivemos uns 15 minutos de chuva forte a muito forte por volta da 9h (pelo monos ca) e agora está chuva normal a moderada e com vento a intensificar-se  no curral as ribeiras ja trazem bastante agua assim como ca ate agora sem estragos a registar tambem ainda nao caiu o suficiente para tal


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mar 2013 às 10:46)

Aeroportos da Madeira e Porto Santo encerrados.



> Informamos que os aeroportos do arquipélago da Madeira se encontram encerrados devido ao mau tempo. Os passageiros com reservas para voos no dia de hoje de e para a Madeira devem contactar a TAP por esta via ou através do Contact Center (707 205 700) para proceder à alteração das mesmas.


TAP Portugal via Facebook


----------



## Hugois (3 Mar 2013 às 11:32)

Segundo informações actualizadas há pouco na página do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros da Madeira, há quatro estradas regionais com circulação condicionada.

As estradas em causa são:

2ª Secção

ER 101-11 - Entre a Achada da Cruz e a Fajã da Corsa (antigo troço da ER 101)

3ª Secção

ER 209 - Entre a ER 101 (Via Expresso) e o Fanal

ER 221 - Entre o Seixal e o Chão da Ribeira - Trânsito interdito a viaturas pesadas

ER 232 - Falca - Trânsito interdito a viaturas pesadas

 informaçao diario de noticias madeira


----------



## Sunderlandz (3 Mar 2013 às 12:19)

Rajada máxima registada 104 km/h às 12:05...


----------



## ijv (3 Mar 2013 às 12:26)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui Nas zonas altas de santo antonio (808 metros de altitude), abrandou um pouco a intensidade, durante algum tempo esteve constantemente a cair. o total de hpje até ao momento ja caiu 54.9 mm. Parece-me que os modelos alteraram-se um pouco ou sera impressão minha?


----------



## icewoman (3 Mar 2013 às 12:33)

ijv disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Por aqui Nas zonas altas de santo antonio (808 metros de altitude), abrandou um pouco a intensidade, durante algum tempo esteve constantemente a cair. o total de hpje até ao momento ja caiu 54.9 mm. Parece-me que os modelos alteraram-se um pouco ou sera impressão minha?





Alteraram-se como? para colocar mais precipitacao ou menos?

No norte da Ilha ja foi retirado o alerta vermelho, vigorando o laranja


----------



## marco_antonio (3 Mar 2013 às 12:34)

ijv disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Por aqui Nas zonas altas de santo antonio (808 metros de altitude), abrandou um pouco a intensidade, durante algum tempo esteve constantemente a cair. o total de hpje até ao momento ja caiu 54.9 mm. Parece-me que os modelos alteraram-se um pouco ou sera impressão minha?



tenho seguido a tua estacao e tenho reparado que a pressao atmosferica tem estado sempre a descer,julgo que as previsoes se mantem ate porque o ipma na sua ultima actualizacao nao alterou nada


----------



## Hugois (3 Mar 2013 às 12:56)

Bem aqui  POR ENQUANTO ta tudo calmo a chuva alterna entre moderado e fraco ha pelo menos 2 horas vamos esperar para ver o que se segue será que o pico de precipitação não ira ocorrer? bem esperar pra ver ...quando a  chuva abranda os regos deixam de estar com poças de água o que prova que está a absorver bem a água o solo


----------



## icewoman (3 Mar 2013 às 12:59)

Hugois disse:


> Bem aqui  POR ENQUANTO ta tudo calmo a chuva alterna entre moderado e fraco ha pelo menos 2 horas vamos esperar para ver o que se segue será que o pico de precipitação não ira ocorrer? bem esperar pra ver ...quando a  chuva abranda os regos deixam de estar com poças de água o que prova que está a absorver bem a água o solo






Não esta vento forte por ai?


----------



## ijv (3 Mar 2013 às 13:05)

marco_antonio disse:


> tenho seguido a tua estacao e tenho reparado que a pressao atmosferica tem estado sempre a descer,julgo que as previsoes se mantem ate porque o ipma na sua ultima actualizacao nao alterou nada


Pois é a pressão esta sempre a descer, o vento aqui onde me encontro por enquanto não esta assim muito forte, oiço. Bem o barulho um pouco mais acima dos eucaliptos. Com se costuma dizer, seja o que deus quiser.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2013 às 13:06)

31,1mm no Areeiro das 11h às 12h.

113,0mm nas últimas 6horas.
129,4mm desde as 0h.


----------



## icewoman (3 Mar 2013 às 13:27)

pelas imagens de satelite é impressao minha ou parece que esta a desviar se da RAM? esta a passar de raspão..parece que o pior ja passou...alguem mais entendido que verifique sff


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2013 às 13:32)

http://www.sat24.com/en/ce

Ainda há mta coisa a nascer nas imediações daquela faixa principal ( que corresponde ao ar mais humido).
E em principio as condições só deverão melhorar ( SIGNIFICATIVAMENTE) a partir das 16-17h..


----------



## Hugois (3 Mar 2013 às 13:36)

Aqui o vento está apenas moderado e chuva normal ...ta um tipico dia normal de chuva com nevoeiro e um bocadinho de vento... supostamente agora seria o pico da precipitação e o tempo está acalmando em vez de piorar...o que é bom pois ja choveu o suficiente


----------



## PG Jrdim (3 Mar 2013 às 14:05)

Rajadas de vento bem fortes na zona de Santo António com alguma precipitação


----------



## PG Jrdim (3 Mar 2013 às 14:09)

Ribeira de São João já com um bom caudal


----------



## Hugois (3 Mar 2013 às 14:38)

Bem segundo o que um amigo meu me disse ele ficou sem eletricidade em casa no rochão zonas altas da Camacha perto da igreja do rochão. A ver se nao me acontece o mesmo xD


----------



## Uzi (3 Mar 2013 às 15:01)

Garajau: Vento muito forte! Rajada: 94 km/h
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IILHADAM2


----------



## Hugois (3 Mar 2013 às 15:04)

E a luz ja voltou o vento na minha zona tem algumas rajadas fortes mas o vento (excluindo as rajadas) é moderado.


----------



## PG Jrdim (3 Mar 2013 às 15:27)

Aumento dos caudais nas ribeiras do Funchal gera alguma apreensão

"O nível dos caudais das ribeiras do Funchal tem subido nas últimas horas devido ao aumento da precipitação a nas zonas altas do município.
A cor acastanhada das águas indica que a chuva tem arrastado terras em grande quantidade para as ribeiras, e quem se aproxima dos curso destas facilmente se apercebe do som de rochas a rolar com corrente rumo ao mar."

Artigo completo:
http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/373110-aumento-dos-caudais-nas-ribeiras-do-funchal-gera-alguma-apreensao


----------



## Hugois (3 Mar 2013 às 15:32)

Virama  carrinha da lays que virou no caniço, segundo dizem com o vento? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8368609.126621.100000190138348&type=1&theater


----------



## a410ree (3 Mar 2013 às 15:32)

A min me pareçe que tá passando tudo ao lado --' !! e ja agora quem entende do assunto atividade electrica nada??


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2013 às 15:39)

PG Jrdim disse:


> Aumento dos caudais nas ribeiras do Funchal gera alguma apreensão



E muita atenção, sim senhor, porque só hoje já caíram cerca de 200 mm de precipitação no Areeiro; toda essa água está a descer a montanha.


----------



## Azor (3 Mar 2013 às 16:16)

Sigo com algumas pequenas abertas, vento a soprar do quadrante W com rajadas e alguns aguaceiros.

Máxima actual de 15 º C e pressão atmosférica de 981 hPa

Cumprimentos açorianos,
Azor

*EDIT*: Cai um forte aguaceiro agora


----------



## Afgdr (3 Mar 2013 às 17:38)

Boa tarde!

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte...




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO n.º 27/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), na sequência do aviso anterior, atualizam-se e prolongam-se os avisos de precipitação e trovoadas. Assim, nestas condições prevê-se:
> 
> ...



Fonte: SRPCBA


Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## alex vieria (3 Mar 2013 às 18:12)

Acumulado em todas as estações da ilha desde às 00h até 16h. Destacar os 52 mm do Areeiro pelas 13h-14h e no vento é no caniçal mas precisamente no Ponta de São Lourenço, já regista 91,4km/h em média.
 Portanto nas próximas horas não se esperam precipitações com grandes acumulados, agora as nossas preocupações se concentram no vento intenso junto ao litoral e terras altas e na agitação marítima que é intensa.

1º Areeiro: 259,3 mm
 2º Bico da Cana (Paul da Serra): 128,3 mm
 3º São Vicente: 123, 2 mm
 4º Santo da Serra: 123,1 mm
 5º Quinta Grande: 64,1 mm
 6º Santana: 59 mm
 7º Funchal: 40,4 mm
 8º Lugar de baixo (Ponta do Sol): 37,5 mm
 9º Ponta de São Lourenço (Caniçal): 29,4 mm
 10º Lido (Funchal): 21,9 mm
 11º São Jorge (Santana): 20,3 mm
 12º Calheta: 16,1 mm
 13º Lombo da Terça (Santa de Porto Moniz): 15,3 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2013 às 19:02)

alex vieria disse:


> 1º Areeiro: 259,3 mm


Já com 279,2mm até ás 18h.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2013 às 19:35)

Precipitações acumuladas na Madeira das 0h às 18h:

*1. Areeiro: 279,2mm*
2. Bica da Cana: 138,9mm
3. São Vicente: 135,4mm
4. Santo da Serra: 133,0mm
5. Quinta Grande: 64,1mm
6. Santana: 59,6mm
7. Ponta do Sol: 37,5mm
8. S. Lourenço: 30,3mm
9. Funchal (Lido): 23,0mm
10. S. Jorge (Santana): 21,2mm
11. Calheta: 16,2mm
12. Lombo da Terça: 15,8mm


----------



## Hugois (3 Mar 2013 às 21:26)

Não se isto é considerado normal , mas ta mais vento agora do que durante a tarde toda xD com vento constante moderado e rajadas de fortes a muito fortes. A proposito continua a chover, nevoeiro e ainda muita humidade entre 99 e 100% sempre


----------



## CptRena (3 Mar 2013 às 21:53)

O meteocasas.com também já leva 90.3mm desde as 0 horas. Isso é que é chover por aí


----------



## a410ree (3 Mar 2013 às 21:55)

Pareçe que as coisas na RAM ja acalmaram, a pena foi que nem houve descargas electricas  ...


----------



## Hugois (3 Mar 2013 às 21:56)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151308757996616&set=a.389331126615.166621.640761615&type=1&theater 
A imagem fala por si na pontinha ( onde os barcos atracam no funchal para quem nao sabe)


----------



## marco_antonio (3 Mar 2013 às 22:00)

a animacao continua,cai um forte aguaceiro pelo baixa do funchal


----------



## Sunderlandz (3 Mar 2013 às 22:49)

Pelo menos em Machico, registei uma rajada máxima de 104 km/h e o que me deixou ainda mais surpreso, foi a quantidade de precipitação acumulada, *263 mm*!!!
Eu neste momento não estou na Madeira, mas pelo que sei, algumas telhas partidas em minha casa, árvores derrubadas e que choveu imenso...
Pelo que vi no gráfico, não me parece que tenha sido um erro da estação, mas também certezas não tenho!

http://www.meteomachico.com/wxwugraphs.php


----------



## Hazores (4 Mar 2013 às 00:52)

Muitp vento pela zona oeste da ilha terceira


----------



## alex vieria (4 Mar 2013 às 01:22)

Acumulados finais das últimas 24 h do evento de domingo 03 de março, em todas as estações da ilha, existem valores impresionantes.

1º Areeiro: *309,5* mm
2º Bico da Cana (Paul da Serra): 168,7 mm
3º Santo da Serra: 153,7 mm
4º São Vicente: 150,2 mm
5º Quinta Grande: 69,4 mm
6º Santana: 62,5 mm
7º Funchal: 50,1 mm
8º Lugar de Baixo (Ponta do Sol): 41,3 mm
9º Ponta de São Lourenço (Caniçal): 35,9 mm
10º Lido (Funchal): 26,4 mm
11º São Jorge (Santana): 24,8 mm
12º Calheta: 20,5 mm
13º Lombo da Terça (Santa de Porto Moniz): 19,2 mm


----------



## Afgdr (4 Mar 2013 às 03:54)

Boa noite!

Neste momento chuvisca e o vento sopra moderado.

Temperatura do ar: 13ºC

O dia de ontem (3 de Março de 2013) foi marcado por aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e vento a soprar com alguma intensidade com rajadas por vezes fortes.

Está em vigor um *Alerta Amarelo* para o *Grupo Central* para chuva por vezes forte e para o *Grupo Oriental* para chuva por vezes forte e mar tempestuoso.

Uma boa segunda-feira a todos.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2013 às 11:10)

alex vieria disse:


> Acumulados finais das últimas 24 h do evento de domingo 03 de março, em todas as estações da ilha, existem valores impresionantes.
> 
> 1º Areeiro: *309,5* mm
> 2º Bico da Cana (Paul da Serra): 168,7 mm
> ...



A juntar a isso, temos o vento.
Lombo da Terça atingiu uma rajada de 40,1m/s (144,4km/h) e vento médio de 17,6m/s (63,4km/h)


----------



## Hazores (4 Mar 2013 às 14:07)

Boa tarde,

gostaria de saber qual a vossa opinião sobre as temperaturas baixas, apesar de ainda estarmos a muitas horas de distância, mas que os modelos estão a prever de uma forma consistente, que se vão fazer sentir quinta e sexta feira nos açores.  será que vamos ver cair neve pelo terceiro ano seguido? 
diagam de vossa justiça?


----------



## MontijoCity (4 Mar 2013 às 14:09)

E durante a semana, sabem dizer-me como irá estar?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Mar 2013 às 14:19)

Hazores disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> gostaria de saber qual a vossa opinião sobre as temperaturas baixas, apesar de ainda estarmos a muitas horas de distância, mas que os modelos estão a prever de uma forma consistente, que se vão fazer sentir quinta e sexta feira nos açores.  será que vamos ver cair neve pelo terceiro ano seguido?
> diagam de vossa justiça?



Sinceramente acho que ainda é cedo para dar uma resposta concreta, mas as cotas de neve aqui para S. Miguel nos últimos dias tem-se mantido mais ou menos baixas, chegaram a estar nos 1000 metros mas hoje gfs das 6h tinham voltado para os 800 metros, na minha opinião e tendo em conta sermos ilhas no meio do atlântico acho ainda cotas muito altas para nevar referindo em particular a S. Miguel, no entanto acho que ainda há uma remota hipotese de acontecer, vamos a ver.


----------



## Hazores (4 Mar 2013 às 15:08)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Sinceramente acho que ainda é cedo para dar uma resposta concreta, mas as cotas de neve aqui para S. Miguel nos últimos dias tem-se mantido mais ou menos baixas, chegaram a estar nos 1000 metros mas hoje gfs das 6h tinham voltado para os 800 metros, na minha opinião e tendo em conta sermos ilhas no meio do atlântico acho ainda cotas muito altas para nevar referindo em particular a S. Miguel, no entanto acho que ainda há uma remota hipotese de acontecer, vamos a ver.



para a ilha terceira ( a 200m de altitude)o gfs está a colocar cotas de neve entre o 600 e os 800 m para sexta feira, como disseste e muio bem vivemos no meio do atlântico e como tal estas não são as cotas de neve reais eu, por norma, empiricamente costume adicionar mais uns 300 a 400 m (dependendo das temperaturas previstas aos 500 e 850Hpa)  por isso estou com alguma esperança.


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2013 às 15:26)

Boas..

Pela RAM situação de aguaceiros/trovoadas localmente fortes nas proximas 6-12h.
Como o vento está em geral de W, não se espera tanta precipitação nas zonas altas salvo em algumas encostas da zona oeste da ilha da Madeira.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Mar 2013 às 15:26)

Hazores, não é de descartar se os modelos assim continuarem queda de neve nos pontos mais altos tanto da Serra de Santa Barbara, Pico da Vara, Pico da Esperança em S. Jorge e no Faial, isto claro sem esquecer a ilha do Pico


----------



## Hazores (4 Mar 2013 às 15:30)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Hazores, não é de descartar se os modelos assim continuarem queda de neve nos pontos mais altos tanto da Serra de Santa Barbara, Pico da Vara, Pico da Esperança em S. Jorge e no Faial, isto claro sem esquecer a ilha do Pico



Pois, é isso mesmo... Aguardar os próximos dias... e esperar que não retirem o frio que está modelado....


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Mar 2013 às 15:56)

Hazores disse:


> Pois, é isso mesmo... Aguardar os próximos dias... e esperar que não retirem o frio que está modelado....



Os modelos pelo menos já se vão aguentando com essas cotas baixas á alguns dias. Mas tem outra coisa, pode nevar nos sitios que eu referi mas pode não acumular.


----------



## marco_antonio (4 Mar 2013 às 17:59)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Pela RAM situação de aguaceiros/trovoadas localmente fortes nas proximas 6-12h.
> Como o vento está em geral de W, não se espera tanta precipitação nas zonas altas salvo em algumas encostas da zona oeste da ilha da Madeira.



de vez em quando cai pequenos aguaceiros,trovoadas ate agora nada,só nos resta esperar


----------



## UAVA (4 Mar 2013 às 19:51)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Pela RAM situação de aguaceiros/trovoadas localmente fortes nas proximas 6-12h.
> Como o vento está em geral de W, não se espera tanta precipitação nas zonas altas salvo em algumas encostas da zona oeste da ilha da Madeira.



Viva Stormy e restantes utilizadores,

Um questão rápida! Em que parte do site do EUMETSAT, posso encontrar essa informação...

Agradeço qualquer ajuda...


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2013 às 20:03)

Hoje estava vento forte na zona oeste, algumas rajadas metia medo.

Quanto as descargas é a única coisas que não gosto nada em mau tempo, sendo que o restante é necessário...


----------



## MontijoCity (4 Mar 2013 às 20:30)

Amanhã ai estou eu na Madeira para aproveitar a semana de férias a conhecer a ilha. A ver se o tempo deixa conhecer em condições, vou deixar o pico do areeiro mais para o fim da semana a ver se a coisa melhora. Tive azar com a semana que escolhi... enfim...


----------



## CptRena (4 Mar 2013 às 21:39)

UAVA disse:


> Viva Stormy e restantes utilizadores,
> 
> Um questão rápida! Em que parte do site do EUMETSAT, posso encontrar essa informação...
> 
> Agradeço qualquer ajuda...



Boa noite

Pode encontrar esse "produto" no seguinte endereço

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/AMV/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm

Cumprimentos


----------



## Hazores (4 Mar 2013 às 22:03)

Boa noite,

pela zona oeste da terceira, vento e aguaceiros.... é assim que se encontra o tempo por aqui...


----------



## UAVA (4 Mar 2013 às 22:24)

CptRena disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Pode encontrar esse "produto" no seguinte endereço
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pela ajuda!


----------



## icewoman (4 Mar 2013 às 23:01)

Knyght disse:


> Hoje estava vento forte na zona oeste, algumas rajadas metia medo.
> 
> Quanto as descargas é a única coisas que não gosto nada em mau tempo, sendo que o restante é necessário...





Já somos 2..dispenso as descargas!

Na zona da Ajuda tambem o vento estava muito forte, rajadas fortissimas como ja não havia há muito tempo


----------



## HugoFrança (4 Mar 2013 às 23:12)

Boa noite,
olhando aos valores de precipitação que cairam ontem na estação meteoreologica das Ginjas em São vicente, uns espantosos 372,3mm em 24h ! Este é o novo record de precipitação alguma vez medido na região?


(http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA8&month=3&day=3&year=2013) 


Referencia ainda para o facto, de, tanto quanto sei, o valor máximo alguma vez medido, estar situado nos 347,0 mm na estação do areeiro em 2008 e de o segundo de maior registo, ser do dia 20 de fevereiro de 2010, em que cairam 287,7 mm, penso que ontem para além do recorde em São vicente, tivemos o 3º maior registo de sempre, com 309,8 mm em 24h o areeiro, alguem pode confirmar?

Se souberem de outros registos que eu não saiba, esclareçam-me sff , gostaria de saber, se estes são realmente os valores mais elevados, ou se existem outros que eu desconheço


----------



## Azor (4 Mar 2013 às 23:27)

Por cá dia de chuva e aguaceiros com muito vento à mistura. 

Os terrenos andam tão, mas tão cheios de água que ontem à noite, bastou apenas 20 minutos de chuva normal para fazer verter novamente água para os caminhos e as ribeiras verem o seu caudal mais elevado, e ao que parece a instabilidade vai teimar em ficar pelos Açores nos próximos tempos, sendo que as previsões dão novamente chuva forte e trovoadas na 4 e 6 feira, havendo mesmo a possibilidade das cotas de neve descerem nas ilhas. 

Sem ser a Montanha do Pico quais as vossas apostas onde irá cair mais alguma coisa? Se não cair nada nas restantes ilhas podem contar com mais neve no Pico.

Eu aposto no Pico da Vara, e Serra de Santa Bárbara... mas também não descarto S. Jorge hehe  Estas ilhas são sempre uma caixinha de surpresas quando menos esperamos.
Vamos ver como as as previsões se vão comportar até lá.

Máxima de 13.8

Cumprimentos açorianos,
Azor


----------



## jonhfx (5 Mar 2013 às 00:01)

HugoFrança disse:


> Boa noite,
> olhando aos valores de precipitação que cairam ontem na estação meteoreologica das Ginjas em São vicente, uns espantosos 372,3mm em 24h ! Este é o novo record de precipitação alguma vez medido na região?
> 
> 
> ...



Valores de ontem para S.Vicente (Fonte: IPMA):
150,2 mm
Hoje o gráfico nem 30 mm se mostra:





Outro exemplo são os dados da pressão atmosférica, variam muito e para hoje, por exemplo, têm um valor extremamente baixo. Definitivamente a estação tá com algum problema. 
______________________

Por estes lados, vento forte de Oeste, chuva e algum nevoeiro.
Precipitação: 21 mm
Vento de Oeste- Rajada Máxima 47km/h
Pressão atmosférica: 991 Hpa


----------



## tripado (5 Mar 2013 às 09:52)

Hugo

Essa estação está muito mal calibrada. Os valores são sobre inflacionados em muito. Não te podes fiar.



HugoFrança disse:


> Boa noite,
> olhando aos valores de precipitação que cairam ontem na estação meteoreologica das Ginjas em São vicente, uns espantosos 372,3mm em 24h ! Este é o novo record de precipitação alguma vez medido na região?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hfernandes (5 Mar 2013 às 13:41)

tripado disse:


> Hugo
> 
> Essa estação está muito mal calibrada. Os valores são sobre inflacionados em muito. Não te podes fiar.




A estação apresenta valores quase absurdos de precipitação entre as 12h e as 16h, coincidindo com a altura de maior vento. Será que o pluviómetro da estação estará montado num local fixo ou poderá oscilar com o vento, alterando a medição?
A pressão medida é a real e não está calibrada com a altura da estação.


----------



## tripado (5 Mar 2013 às 13:47)

Não é do vento, mesmo em dias sem vento e de pouca precipitação, a diferença é abismal para a estação oficial. Algo foi mal calibrado.



hfernandes disse:


> A estação apresenta valores quase absurdos de precipitação entre as 12h e as 16h, coincidindo com a altura de maior vento. Será que o pluviómetro da estação estará montado num local fixo ou poderá oscilar com o vento, alterando a medição?
> A pressão medida é a real e não está calibrada com a altura da estação.


----------



## hfernandes (5 Mar 2013 às 14:37)

tripado disse:


> Não é do vento, mesmo em dias sem vento e de pouca precipitação, a diferença é abismal para a estação oficial. Algo foi mal calibrado.



Se é assim sempre... haverá algum problema de calibração/software. A diferença para a estação IM é demasiado grande para ser um problema de má nivelação do pluviómetro  

De qualquer maneira, constatei que no dia 3, na hora de maior vento entre as 12h30 e as 14h30 a rain rate nunca baixou dos 50 mm/h, daí pensar que o copinho andou a bailar com o vento...


----------



## HugoFrança (5 Mar 2013 às 17:51)

Mas mesmo que a pressão esteja desajustada, isso não implica o mesmo do pluviometro... aliàs para além de domingo, em que a precipitação foi anormalmente alta, não vemos nos outros dias nenhuma anomalia assim relativamente à estação de S. Vicente que pertence ao instituto... os dados a mim, pareçem-me razoavelmente coerentes ( à escepção da pressão)...
É preciso notar que entre uma e outra estaçoes, há uma diferença de mais de 200 metros em altitude, e se a estação for, a que eu penso é, a estação das ginjas, está numa clareira que se abre mesmo próxima da floresta.

Qualquer um de vós, que conheça a floresta laurissilva, saberá, que se houvessem estaçoes, um pouco pela floresta, valores como estes em dias de precipitação elevada não seriam tão excepcionais (julgo eu), e penso que não seriam poucas as vezes, que a precipitação na floresta ( em especial nas vertentes viradas a norte), seria superior ao que encontramos no Areeiro.

Outra coisa que não percebi hfernades, se achas o rainfall rate assim tão elevado ( e é verdade que é!!) , o que dizes deste rainfall rate na estação do Sunderlandz ( salvo erro) : 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGU2&month=3&day=3&year=2013

É mais elevado, e coincide igualmente com o periodo de maior vento.


Eu considero que os valores que ocorreram são bastante elevados, e possivelmente até excedem a realidade em algumas dezenas de mm! Mas por outro lado, os valores do resto dos dias e meses para trás não me pareçem mal! Mas gostava que alguem me soubesse afirmar se é mesmo da estação ou pode mesmo ter ocorrido mesmo aquele valor?


Tenho outra questão, alguem sabe se a altitude a que se encontra a estação é mesmo aquela aos 479m? É por uma simples questão... à cerca de uma semana e meia, fiz uma caminhada que terminou exactamente no local onde diz estar situada a estação meteorologica. Eu no troço final da caminhada encontrei uma estação meteorologica, que deve estar a cerca de 200 metros, do sitio do miradouro e em altitude estará cerca de 100 metros mais a cima, ou seja a quase 600 m. O que eu me pergunto, é, será que o valor da altitude em que se encontra a estação é o verdadeiro, ou será que na realidade a estação está um pouco mais acima, e sendo esse o caso, a estação fica enfiada dentro da floresta! Se assim for, fica a uma distancia significativa da estação do instituto, e se calhar o gap entre os valores de uma estação e de outra é mais provavel, embora tambem não explique tudo!


----------



## Hugois (5 Mar 2013 às 21:52)

Bem depois de uma tarde de sol ao fim do dia começou a chover e agora parou ....ou seja fecharam a torneira e abriram a janela do vento grrrr moderado a forte....maldito são pedro acha que precisamos de vento ...so faz estragos e mais nada ...moderado a fraco era suficiente!!!!


----------



## tripado (5 Mar 2013 às 22:18)

Reitero os meus comentários, eu nao acho, eu tenho a certeza que está configurado incorrectamente.

A estaçao é do filho do dono do bar "o Miradouro" , e fica situada logo á frente do bar. No site dele tem a webcam e la podes ver onde fica situada.

Nao é no meio da floresta , mas nao fica muito longe, alias o sitio das Ginjas é o ultimo antes do Paul.

Alias, ja falei neste assunto ao Alejandro, ele náo sabe realmente o que se passa.

www.miradouro.pt e entra na camera.



HugoFrança disse:


> Mas mesmo que a pressão esteja desajustada, isso não implica o mesmo do pluviometro... aliàs para além de domingo, em que a precipitação foi anormalmente alta, não vemos nos outros dias nenhuma anomalia assim relativamente à estação de S. Vicente que pertence ao instituto... os dados a mim, pareçem-me razoavelmente coerentes ( à escepção da pressão)...
> É preciso notar que entre uma e outra estaçoes, há uma diferença de mais de 200 metros em altitude, e se a estação for, a que eu penso é, a estação das ginjas, está numa clareira que se abre mesmo próxima da floresta.
> 
> Qualquer um de vós, que conheça a floresta laurissilva, saberá, que se houvessem estaçoes, um pouco pela floresta, valores como estes em dias de precipitação elevada não seriam tão excepcionais (julgo eu), e penso que não seriam poucas as vezes, que a precipitação na floresta ( em especial nas vertentes viradas a norte), seria superior ao que encontramos no Areeiro.
> ...


----------



## HugoFrança (5 Mar 2013 às 22:44)

Ah, então assim fico mais esclarecido tripado! Então não é a estação que eu vi! ( embora gostava de saber se há algum lugar que transmita os dados da estação que eu vi!) Eu depois de escrever o meu comentário, estive a ver o mapa da zona, e percebi que a estação por onde eu passei, é outra, e a do bar é mesmo aos 479 metros! Eu já tinha conhecimento desse site, e já entrei na webcam, mas nunca tinha reparado na estação mxm à frente!

Seria interessante que a estação estivesse em perfeitas condiçoes, e saber quanto realmente choveu naquele dia!


----------



## ijv (5 Mar 2013 às 22:58)

Eu de vez em quando passou pela zona onde a estação esta, meu sogro tem uma casa um pouco acima. Na minha opinião acho que o mastro da estação deveria ter espigas para a segurar (pelo menos 3), o que acho que não tem, tambem não vou dizer que nao tem e até pode ter, pois as vezes que passo é sempre de carro. Hou um dia que passei la e fiquei com a impressão que o mastro estava a mexer-se com o vento.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Mar 2013 às 02:52)

Boa noite!

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte... 

Neste momento, o céu está nublado e o vento sopra fresco.




Uma boa terça-feira a todos!


----------



## Azor (6 Mar 2013 às 17:42)

Boa tarde.

Aqui chove pontualmente forte há já mais de 2 h.

Para sexta feira parece que o vento vai soprar muito forte com ocorrência de granizo e trovoada. A ondulação também vai estar alta entre os 8 - 9 m

Cumprimentos açorianos,
Azor


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Mar 2013 às 17:53)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Aqui chove pontualmente forte há já mais de 2 h.
> 
> ...



O IPMA também dá queda de neve para o Pico acima dos 1200 metros, não estará um pouco exagerada esta cota, no gfs a cota anda pelos 600 metros, e da ultimas vez que nevou no Pico pelas fotos a cota parecia mais ou menos essa, cerca de 1200 metros. Não será um pouco menos?

Agora por aqui céu praticamente encoberto, neste momento não chove


----------



## hfernandes (6 Mar 2013 às 18:34)

HugoFrança disse:


> Mas mesmo que a pressão esteja desajustada, isso não implica o mesmo do pluviometro... aliàs para além de domingo, em que a precipitação foi anormalmente alta, não vemos nos outros dias nenhuma anomalia assim relativamente à estação de S. Vicente que pertence ao instituto... os dados a mim, pareçem-me razoavelmente coerentes ( à escepção da pressão)...
> É preciso notar que entre uma e outra estaçoes, há uma diferença de mais de 200 metros em altitude, e se a estação for, a que eu penso é, a estação das ginjas, está numa clareira que se abre mesmo próxima da floresta.
> 
> Qualquer um de vós, que conheça a floresta laurissilva, saberá, que se houvessem estaçoes, um pouco pela floresta, valores como estes em dias de precipitação elevada não seriam tão excepcionais (julgo eu), e penso que não seriam poucas as vezes, que a precipitação na floresta ( em especial nas vertentes viradas a norte), seria superior ao que encontramos no Areeiro.
> ...



Porque acho interessante perceber esse valor diário, 372,4 mm que não considero real, resta tentar saber porquê.
No dia 6 de Novembro de 2012, dia de grande temporal especialmente em S. Vicente a precipitação diária foi de 166mm nessa mesma estação. Este valor já não considero 'descabido'. Na minha opinião o vento influenciou a medição do dia 3 de março.

A rajada máxima registada nesse dia foi de 144km/h no lombo da terça pela hora do almoço,se não estou em erro. Para estes niveis de vento a chuva é quase tão horizontal como vertical e por tal, o registo da pluviosidade pelo pluviómetro pode ser inferior ao real, logo é ainda mais estranho obter grandes rain rates nestas alturas.

Em relação à diferença entre a estação do IM e da amadora e sem saber as suas localizações é difícil comentar, mas acredito que cá na Madeira devido à orografia possa haver diferenças significativas.

Em relação à caminhada, o sítio foi uma excelente escolha! Uma das zonas mais bonitas do nosso património da humanidade (Laurissilva), Quer a Levada da Fajã Rodrigues, a Levada do Norte e a Levada do Plaino Velho (ou do Inferno) passam por aí são espectaculares!


----------



## hfernandes (6 Mar 2013 às 18:57)

Em relação à estação do Sunderlandz, sigo o mesmo raciocínio. Pelo que vejo no historial do wunderground, cerca de 230mm entre as 12h00 e as 16h00... É muito! Em relação à restante medição de vento e pressão está excelente. Parabéns ao Sunderlandz pela medição dos 103,9km/h! um valor de invejar


----------



## Azor (6 Mar 2013 às 21:04)

A meteo de há pouco dá aguaceiros de neve nas Flores acima dos 900 m e acima dos 1100 m no Pico. Nas restantes ilhas os aguaceiros deverão ser de granizo.

Chamada de atenção para o vento que irá soprar muito forte (65/75 km/h) com rajadas até 100 km/h .

Sigo com aguaceiros e máxima de 12 º C

Saudações açorianas
Azor


----------



## icewoman (6 Mar 2013 às 22:40)

boa noite

O vento continua moderado a forte, com rajadas fortes, pelo menos nas zonas altas de Sao Roque.


----------



## Hazores (6 Mar 2013 às 23:45)

Boa noite!

Isto promete para os dois restantes dias desta semana, vento e frio esses são garantidos, o que nos resta saber é a quantidade de granizo que irá cair, um pouco por todo o arquipélago, e senos pontos mais altos das ilhas do grupo central e oriental se cairá ou não neve, excepto o pico pois aí é garantido que ele fique branquinho. Acredito que a neve cairá, contudo como será durante a noite/madruga irá ser mais díficil "provar" que ela realmente caiu, infelizmente penso que não deverá acumular nada, para podermos ver na manhã de sexta, isto é a minha opinião....


----------



## Sunderlandz (7 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

Acerca da precipitação elevada, julgo que o vento ajudou à festa... Vou tentar resolver o problema do pluviômetro.
Devo referir que a restante precipitação elevada, foi uma falha na estação, que deu se no início de janeiro por causa de um corte elétrico e provavelmente fez alguma interferência com o PC...


----------



## Hazores (7 Mar 2013 às 00:08)

Estive a verificar e estou admirado o IPMA não ter lançado o aviso amarelo para o vento, pois segundo os critérios do próprio instituto, com as condições de vento que estão a prever deveria ser lançado o aviso....


----------



## Azor (7 Mar 2013 às 02:25)

Hazores disse:


> Estive a verificar e estou admirado o IPMA não ter lançado o aviso amarelo para o vento, pois segundo os critérios do próprio instituto, com as condições de vento que estão a prever deveria ser lançado o aviso....




Já estão no ar Hazores



 



 



 



 

Sigo com aguaceiros e vento a soprar com alguma intensidade.

Máxima actual de 12 º C

Saudações açorianas
Azor


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mar 2013 às 11:01)

Bom dia! 

Por cá céu muito nublado, algum frio e vai chovendo por cá.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mar 2013 às 11:33)

Alguém me pode explicar como é que vai nevar no grupo ocidental acima dos 1000 metros?! 

Deve ter surgido uma montanha nova ou nas Flores ou no Corvo.
Ele há cada uma


----------



## hfernandes (7 Mar 2013 às 12:21)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Acerca da precipitação elevada, julgo que o vento ajudou à festa... Vou tentar resolver o problema do pluviômetro.
> Devo referir que a restante precipitação elevada, foi uma falha na estação, que deu se no início de janeiro por causa de um corte elétrico e provavelmente fez alguma interferência com o PC...



Agradeço o feedback. Tens o pluviómetro no mastro? Eu tenho o meu fixo no chão provisoriamente, mas ainda tou à procura de um local melhor! Em relação ao meu anemómetro, achava que não precisava de espiar o mastro, mas este evento já me fez mudar de ideias! lol tremeu como varas verdes, penso que perdi os melhores registos de vento!

A minha estação, http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA10


----------



## Sunderlandz (7 Mar 2013 às 12:30)

hfernandes disse:


> Agradeço o feedback. Tens o pluviómetro no mastro? Eu tenho o meu fixo no chão provisoriamente, mas ainda tou à procura de um local melhor! Em relação ao meu anemómetro, achava que não precisava de espiar o mastro, mas este evento já me fez mudar de ideias! lol tremeu como varas verdes, penso que perdi os melhores registos de vento!
> 
> A minha estação, http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA10



No início tinha no mastro, mas acabei por fixa-lo a uns 25cm do chão porque em dias de vento moderado registava sempre precipitação.
Este temporal causou-me alguns problemas na estação.
Tinha uma proteção no termómetro que acabou por partir com o vento e agora regista temperaturas elevadíssimas durante o dia, não recebo dados do vento (direção e velocidade) e tenho que arranjar uma solução para o pluviómetro. 
Grande chatice!!!


----------



## hfernandes (7 Mar 2013 às 14:31)

Sunderlandz disse:


> No início tinha no mastro, mas acabei por fixa-lo a uns 25cm do chão porque em dias de vento moderado registava sempre precipitação.
> Este temporal causou-me alguns problemas na estação.
> Tinha uma proteção no termómetro que acabou por partir com o vento e agora regista temperaturas elevadíssimas durante o dia, não recebo dados do vento (direção e velocidade) e tenho que arranjar uma solução para o pluviómetro.
> Grande chatice!!!



Pois... foi muito duro por esses lados! vê pelo lado positivo, a estação não levou com a palmeira que se partiu junto à praia! eheh  
Bem, desejos de boa recupareção para a estação!


----------



## Azor (7 Mar 2013 às 15:27)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Alguém me pode explicar como é que vai nevar no grupo ocidental acima dos 1000 metros?!
> 
> Deve ter surgido uma montanha nova ou nas Flores ou no Corvo.
> Ele há cada uma



Onde foi que viste este disparate?

Isto é um tal inventar só para encaixarem as cotas nas Flores à força. Enfim, uma tristeza! O ponto mais alto da ilha das Flores, e pra quem não sabe é o Morro Alto, com 914 m.

Por cá aguaceiros e vento. Hoje pela madrugada trovou!
Cumprimentos,
Azor


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mar 2013 às 15:56)

Azor disse:


> Onde foi que viste este disparate?
> 
> Isto é um tal inventar só para encaixarem as cotas nas Flores à força. Enfim, uma tristeza! O ponto mais alto da ilha das Flores, e pra quem não sabe é o Morro Alto, com 914 m.
> 
> ...



O disparate foi aqui:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Na Lagoa também fez trovoada ao inicio da manhã. 
As cotas para ilha de S. Miguel das 6h de hoje ainda dão cotas abaixo dos 1000 metros para S. Miguel, para amanhã, ainda poderá acontecer alguma surpresa?!


----------



## Azor (7 Mar 2013 às 16:21)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> O disparate foi aqui:
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/
> 
> Na Lagoa também fez trovoada ao inicio da manhã.
> As cotas para ilha de S. Miguel das 6h de hoje ainda dão cotas abaixo dos 1000 metros para S. Miguel, para amanhã, ainda poderá acontecer alguma surpresa?!



Jesus do céu!
A ignorância é completa! Mas prefiro acreditar que seja um engano da parte deles do que o contrário. Nem comento 

Pois. Acordei com a trovoada hoje da manhã.

Vamos ver se elas descem ou então que digam que as cotas em S. Miguel irão ficar abaixo dos 100 m 

Cumprimentos,
Azor


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mar 2013 às 16:26)

Azor disse:


> Jesus do céu!
> A ignorância é completa! Mas prefiro acreditar que seja um engano da parte deles do que o contrário. Nem comento
> 
> Pois. Acordei com a trovoada hoje da manhã.
> ...



Sabes amigo, é que de noite nas Flores construíram uma torre com 100 metros de altura, para atingir os 1000 metros. Só falta dizer que vai nevar acima dos 1500 metros em S. Miguel. loool


----------



## Azor (7 Mar 2013 às 16:28)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Sabes amigo, é que de noite nas Flores construíram uma torre com 100 metros de altura, para atingir os 1000 metros. Só falta dizer que vai nevar acima dos 1500 metros em S. Miguel. loool





Olha isto não é grave. É gravíssimo vindo do IPMA. Erros desses não se admitem. Com sorte ainda ponham Santa Maria, Corvo e Graciosa no mapa das cotas


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mar 2013 às 16:36)

Azor disse:


> Olha isto não é grave. É gravíssimo vindo do IPMA. Erros desses não se admitem. Com sorte ainda ponham Santa Maria, Corvo e Graciosa no mapa das cotas



Ponham mas era o ilhéu da Vila e as Formigas .
Agora a sério, com as cotas que estão ainda há alguma remota esperança de cair alguns pingos de neve nos pontos mais altos aqui de S. Miguel?


----------



## Azor (7 Mar 2013 às 16:38)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Ponham mas era o ilhéu da Vila e as Formigas .
> Agora a sério, com as cotas que estão ainda há alguma remota esperança de cair alguns pingos de neve nos pontos mais altos aqui de S. Miguel?



Olha posso te ser sincero? Já não sei nada.  Depois de erros desses... tudo pode acontecer... até o impossível. Resta esperar para ver.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mar 2013 às 16:41)

Azor disse:


> Olha posso te ser sincero? Já não sei nada.  Depois de erros desses... tudo pode acontecer... até o impossível. Resta esperar para ver.



Erro, e que erro!!! Também estou como tu, o impossível pode acontecer.


----------



## Cluster (7 Mar 2013 às 16:47)

Sunderlandz disse:


> No início tinha no mastro, mas acabei por fixa-lo a uns 25cm do chão porque em dias de vento moderado registava sempre precipitação.
> Este temporal causou-me alguns problemas na estação.
> Tinha uma proteção no termómetro que acabou por partir com o vento e agora regista temperaturas elevadíssimas durante o dia, não recebo dados do vento (direção e velocidade) e tenho que arranjar uma solução para o pluviómetro.
> Grande chatice!!!



Pois ia perguntar se estava assim tão quente ai, a estação estava com uns 28 graus hoje! (o que é uma diferença muito grande para os 23 do aeroporto).

Aproveito para agradecer a todos os que têm contribuído com as suas estações meteorológicas ou análises/relatos. 

Ps: Estou aqui a torcer para alguém  por uma estação nas partes da costa oeste mais abrigadas para ver as temperaturas/médias em relação ás outras


----------



## Hazores (7 Mar 2013 às 23:13)

Boa noite,

Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, uma noite gélida e ventosa, com alguns aguaceiros, que por enquanto apenas foram sobre a forma de água, nada de granizo e trovoadas também nem vê-las...

A minha esperança da amanhã de manhã ao acordar e olhar para a serra com umas "bolinhas" brancas agora é quase nula... não está frio suficiente para que ocorra neve ou acumule granizo....

O vento é que está a fazer-se sentir e parace que vai ainda aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## Azor (8 Mar 2013 às 16:57)

Boa tarde,

Muita ventania por S. Miguel. Rajadas muito fortes. Na serra então deve estar por demais. Até parece que as minhas telhas vão voar pela força do vento. o mar no grupo oriental também não está para brincadeiras. Vagas muito grandes. De vez em quando um ou outro aguaceiro alternando com abertas.

Máxima de 13.9

Cumprimentos,
Azor


----------



## Hugois (8 Mar 2013 às 19:11)

Alguém conhece este site que tem qaulaquer coisa a ver com um protocolo entre a Uma e a universidade de lisboa?São fiaveis as previsoes? http://wakes.uma.pt/pt/meteomadlocalidades.php?let=portomoniz
Fica aqui pra consultarem digam qualquer coisa sobre o mesmo


----------



## Hugois (8 Mar 2013 às 19:13)

Já agora alguém sabe me dizer onde se localiza exatamente a estação no santo da serra? do IPMA...


----------



## jonhfx (8 Mar 2013 às 19:55)

Hugois disse:


> Já agora alguém sabe me dizer onde se localiza exatamente a estação no santo da serra? do IPMA...



Pelo Site  do IPMA, fica nestas coordenadas:
32º 43'	16º 49'  e a 660 m de altitude.  Será perto da Lagoa. 

http://goo.gl/maps/kNJZL


----------



## Cluster (8 Mar 2013 às 20:36)

Eu devo ser cego, já tentei descobrir as coordenadas de várias estações mas não sei onde tal informação esteja disponibilizada no site do IPMA : (


----------



## jonhfx (8 Mar 2013 às 21:32)

Cluster disse:


> Eu devo ser cego, já tentei descobrir as coordenadas de várias estações mas não sei onde tal informação esteja disponibilizada no site do IPMA : (


 
 https://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/redes.observacao/meteo/index.html


----------



## Cluster (8 Mar 2013 às 22:32)

Obrigado: )


----------



## mcpa (9 Mar 2013 às 19:02)

Neste momento, na ilha do Pico, vento moderado e céu com algumas abertas... E o Pico todo branco!!! Pena é estar sempre encoberto na parte mais alta da montanha... mas é muito bonito de se ver... Vamos a ver se tenho a sorte de amanhã estar melhor!!!


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2013 às 22:14)

Hugois disse:


> Já agora alguém sabe me dizer onde se localiza exatamente a estação no santo da serra? do IPMA...



Pelas coordenadas que o IPMA fornece dificilmente chegas lá, não são exactas, faltam os "segundos" preciosos das coordenadas geográficas (graus, minutos, segundos), suponho que intencionalmente, por causa dos "amigos do alheio". 
Como entusiasta de meteorologia, facilmente consegues essa informação se os contactares directamente.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mar 2013 às 20:02)

"CopyRight Eumetsat 2013"


----------



## Afgdr (11 Mar 2013 às 23:12)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, nevoeiro, chuvisco e vento nulo.

Hoje vigorou um alerta laranja para precipitação por vezes forte para o Grupo Oriental e um alerta amarelo para precipitação por vezes forte para os Grupos Ocidental e Central. 

Está a vigorar um alerta amarelo para precipitação por vezes forte para os três Grupos do Arquipélago dos Açores.



> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 37/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> 
> ...



*Fonte:* SRPCBA


Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Mar 2013 às 00:53)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu está nublado e o vento sopra fraco.

Hoje vigorou um alerta laranja para precipitação por vezes forte para o Grupo Oriental (tendo sido alterado para um alerta amarelo) e um alerta amarelo para precipitação por vezes forte para os Grupos Ocidental e Central. 



Uma boa quarta-feira a todos!


----------



## Afgdr (13 Mar 2013 às 16:00)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu está encoberto e o vento sopra fresco a muito fresco de Leste com rajadas.

Está em vigor um *Alerta Laranja* para precipitação por vezes forte para os três Grupos e um *Alerta Amarelo* para vento com rajadas da ordem dos 90-95 km/h para os Grupos Ocidental e Central.





> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 41/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> 
> ...










Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Mar 2013 às 19:53)

O *Alerta Laranja* para precipitação pontualmente forte para os três Grupos foi prolongado até às 23h00 de hoje.



> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 42/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> 
> ...


----------



## dunio9 (13 Mar 2013 às 20:39)

Por aqui na Vila das Lajes, Praia da Vitória, vento forte com rajadas e precipitaçao continua e por vezes intensa. Cumprimentos


----------



## Hazores (13 Mar 2013 às 22:28)

dunio9 disse:


> Por aqui na Vila das Lajes, Praia da Vitória, vento forte com rajadas e precipitaçao continua e por vezes intensa. Cumprimentos



Pelo o outro lado da ilha terceira o tempo está igual... vento forte, com rajadas muito fortes e muita precipitação....
Os terrenos estão tão saturados de água que já começam aparecer pequenos charcos em algumas zonas da ilha....


----------



## Wessel27 (13 Mar 2013 às 23:53)

Boa Noite a todos ...
Dizer que de facto não para de chover aqui na Terceira há muito tempo e que este é um dos dias mais chuvosos do ano aqui na ilha ...
Não tenho noção de como estão os terrenos mas devem estar saturados de água já que a precipitação é continua ... O vento também faz-se sentir por vezes com intensidade.
Em suma muito mau tempo e muita água junta ...


----------



## Hazores (14 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

Deixo aqui um link de um video do que se está a passar na Ilha das Flores, e um pouco por todo o arquipélago...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=c01UAHapgTs


----------



## Hazores (14 Mar 2013 às 00:56)

A chuva não pára e as coisas podem começar a complicar.... já existe sitios em que a água acumula nas estradas!


----------



## Wessel27 (14 Mar 2013 às 01:11)

E o alerta laranja foi alargado até às 14 horas de amanhã ... A coisa não parece querer parar ...


----------



## Afgdr (14 Mar 2013 às 01:15)

Boa noite!

O *Alerta Laranja* para precipitação pontualmente forte para o Grupo Central e para o Grupo Oriental foi novamente prolongado, desta vez até as 13h00 de hoje (14 de Março de 2013). O Grupo Ocidental está sob um *Alerta Amarelo* para precipitação pontualmente forte e para vento forte com rajadas até 95 km/h.



> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 43/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> 
> ...



Uma boa quinta-feira a todos.


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Mar 2013 às 01:20)

Boa noite,

A situação já está complicada em alguns sítios da Ilha Terceira. Na rotunda do Hipermercado Continente a água já corre com alguma intensidade e volume assinalável.
Pior está na zona da Serretinha. As sarjetas já estão a lançar água para fora. Na zona da Igreja a acumulação é relevante e requer atenção aos automobilistas.

No Porto Judeu, no Caminho da Vila, junto à "casa de... meninas" até ao Terreiro há uma piscina interminável. Inclusivamente, junto ao Caminho da Cruz já foram avistadas algumas pessoas a remover água de casa.

Na zona do Centro Equestre, na Ladeira Grande, há um lençol de água que atravessa a estrada com força assinalável. A água vem do caminho que dá acesso à Igreja na Ladeira Grande de Cima. 

O vento da passada Quinta-Feira também fez alguns danos na Costa Sul/Sueste, mas esta história fica para depois desta situação passar...

Cumps,


----------



## Azor (14 Mar 2013 às 02:33)

*Tragédia em S. Miguel *

 Houve um deslizamento de terras no Faial da Terra em S. Miguel devido às chuvas fortes.

Pelas ultimas informações houve 3 casas soterradas e um óbito, um homem de 50 anos.

Por aqui pela minha zona continua a chover e muitas rajadas fortes.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/deslizamento-de-terras-sobre-casas-no-faial-da-terra


http://www.jornalacores9.net/atualidade/deslizamento-de-terra-no-faial-da-terra/

*Edit: *pelos vistos já são 2 mortes

Vejam a RTP Açores e a SIC notícias.


----------



## Azor (14 Mar 2013 às 02:53)

Últimas noticias 

http://olharpovoacense.blogspot.pt/2013/03/derrocada-no-faial-da-terra-provoca.html


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Mar 2013 às 02:55)

Azor disse:


> *Tragédia em S. Miguel *
> 
> Houve um deslizamento de terras no Faial da Terra em S. Miguel devido às chuvas fortes.
> 
> ...



Era o que se temia.

Raios partam o Inverno. Já não se pode com esta m***a. Passámos o Inverno todo de aviso em aviso. Chuva e vento semana sim, semana sim...

Penso que já em 2006 aconteceu o mesmo no Faial da Terra.

Aqui fica um abraço de solidariedade às famílias das vítimas e aos afectados pelo mau tempo. E que o Verão chegue depressa...

Continua a chover ininterruptamente e, por vezes, com alguma intensidade em Angra do Heroísmo. Na costa Sul/Sueste as estradas já estão transformadas em ribeiros.

Cumps,

*Edit 2: Só está confirmada, oficialmente, uma vítima mortal. Outros dois corpos estão ainda soterrados.*


----------



## Azor (14 Mar 2013 às 03:02)

Kamikaze disse:


> Era o que se temia.
> 
> Raios partam o Inverno. Já não se pode com esta m***a. Passámos o Inverno todo de aviso em aviso. Chuva e vento semana sim, semana sim...
> 
> ...



Infelizmente com a chuva forte e initerrupta era isto que se avizinhava.

As montanhas estão saturadíssimas de água e se não parar de chover vai haver novos deslizamentos. Faial da Terra, Água Retorta, Povoação, Ribeira Quente e Mosteiros são zonas muito críticas porque são pequenas freguesias implantadas no sopé de vales  muito acentuados.

Tenho uma casa de verão lá. Felizmente não foi para os lados onde tenho a minha casa. 
Infelizmente já são 3 mortos. Estou acompanhando a situação no facebook *INFOACORES*


----------



## Afgdr (14 Mar 2013 às 03:05)

*Local:* Porto Judeu, Ilha Terceira
















*Facebook MyTopFM*


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Mar 2013 às 03:11)

Afgdr disse:


> Na Ilha Terceira...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Isso é no Largo do Porto Judeu. A Ribeira transbordou...


----------



## Afgdr (14 Mar 2013 às 03:30)

Facebook MyTopFM



*Às 3h00 da manhã vai ser transmitido um direto na RTP Açores...*


----------



## Afgdr (14 Mar 2013 às 04:35)

*Vigorará um Alerta Vermelho para o Grupo Central e para o Grupo Oriental para chuva contínua e temporariamente forte entre as 4h00 e as 22h00 do dia de hoje... *


----------



## Azor (14 Mar 2013 às 04:39)

Afgdr disse:


> *Alerta Vermelho para o Grupo Centra...l*



Aviso vermelho para chuva Grupos Central e Oriental. 





Acabaram de alertar as populações que vivam em zonas perigosas para permanecerem em suas casas.

Pelo Faial da Terra segundo as notícias de há pouco os Bombeiros e elementos da P. Civil estão a todo o custo tentando tirar as terras e as pedras que soterraram 3 casas na esperança de encontrar os dois desaparecidos ainda com vida. As estradas naquela zona da ilha estão péssimas principalmente Furnas- Povoação e Nordeste-Povoação

Por aqui continua a chover e a ventar. Chuva contínua por vezes forte


----------



## Azor (14 Mar 2013 às 04:52)

> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que na sequência das fortes chuvas que se fazem sentir em toda a Região, como de resto consta do aviso meteorológico emitido por este Serviço na sequência da informação do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) há a registar danos em algumas infraestruturas e, infelizmente, a perda de vidas humanas.
> No lugar do Burguete, freguesia do Faial da Terra, concelho da Povoação um deslizamento de terras, que atingiu três casas e provocou a morte de um homem. De momento, não se conseguiu chegar ainda a uma das residências onde se presume estarem duas pessoas.
> No terreno estão mais de 50 bombeiros e 16 viaturas das corporações da Povoação, Ribeira Grande, Vila Franca do Campo e Ponta Delgada, para além do Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil e do Inspetor Coordenador do SRPCBA. Encontram-se também no local homens e máquinas da Secretaria Regional do Turismo e Transporte.
> Na ilha Terceira houve a necessidade de evacuar uma família, na freguesia do Porto Judeu, que foi entretanto alojada em casa de familiares.
> O SRPCBA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, sendo que novas notas serão emitidas, sempre que se justifique.



http://www.facebook.com/SRPCBA?fref=ts



RTP Açores faz o ponto de situação da tragédia, desta noite, no Faial da Terra.
1 morto 
2 desaparecidos
1 mãe e 3 filhas salvas


----------



## Azor (14 Mar 2013 às 04:57)

Primeiras fotos da tragédia no Faial da Terra



 




 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?
fbid=10200236688751343&set=o.162646003783841&type=1&theater

Os dois desaparecidos são dois irmãos com deficiência e a terceira vítima foi de um pai que ao salvar a filha de 5 anos foi apanhado pelas terras.


----------



## Azor (14 Mar 2013 às 05:21)

Segundo Luciano Melo, Paulo Nazaré (Presidente da Junta de Freguesia do Faial da Terra), estão a envidar todos os esforços para remover a lama, terra e troncos para resgatar as 2 pessoas desaparecidas. Devido à instabilidade dos solos TODA A ZONA HABITACIONAL DE RISCO da freguesia foi EVACUADA.

Mais informações em:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/162646003783841/?fref=ts


----------



## fablept (14 Mar 2013 às 05:47)

Bem que ouvi a sirene do quartel dos bombeiros de Ponta Delgada a tocar pela meia noite, mas pensei que não fosse nada de grave  Aqui em PDL não tem chovido nada de especial..

Ainda à uns dias estive a ler uma noticia do Acoriano Oriental de 4 de Setembro de 1986, sobre derrocadas na Povoação que provocou 3 mortos.

 Ribeira Quente, Povoação, Faial da Terra..essa zona da ilha é crítica!!


----------



## Azor (14 Mar 2013 às 05:52)

fablept disse:


> Bem que ouvi a sirene do quartel dos bombeiros de Ponta Delgada a tocar pela meia noite, mas pensei que não fosse nada de grave  Aqui em PDL não tem chovido nada de especial..
> 
> Ainda à uns dias estive a ler uma noticia do Acoriano Oriental de 4 de Setembro de 1986, sobre derrocadas na Povoação que provocou 3 mortos.
> 
> Ribeira Quente, Povoação, Faial da Terra..essa zona da ilha é crítica!!



Faltou uma freguesia também ela localizada numa zona bastante crítica da ilha: Água Retorta! 

A zona afectada no Faial da Terra foi aquela que fica logo à esquerda quem entra na freguesia, logo de seguida ao Triato do Espírito Santo para quem vai aos moinhos e ao Sanguinho. É uma canada que fica pra dentro da rua principal que fica perpendicular à ribeira. A minha casa fica mais para baixo perto do cemitério. Felizmente ali não houve nada.  

Agora às 5 h locais dos Açores vai haver de novo mais uma emissão em directo sobre esta fatalidade que atingiu uma das freguesias mais remotas de S. Miguel


----------



## fablept (14 Mar 2013 às 06:00)

Conheço tb quem tenha casa lá no Faial da Terra (de fds), inclusive tive para ir passar o fds lá.

Mas o incrivel é que tem chovido muito pouco em PDL e o resto da ilha está um pandemónio, esperemos que não ocorra mais nenhum problema grave.


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Mar 2013 às 06:08)

Bom dia,

Não tenho muito boas novidades para contar. Inclusivamente, presenciei algumas situações que passo a descrever.

As estradas regionais de acesso ao Porto Judeu estão cortadas, excepto o Caminho da Vila (acesso pelo sentido da PV). Os relatos não são os melhores. Hà volta de pouco mais de uma dezena de pessoas entre evacuados e desalojados. Há, para já, um ferido a lamentar. Na Serretinha a coisa está por um fio, igualmente.

O caminho alternativo natural, a Estrada Regional 1, não está transitável, encontrando-se igualmente cortada. A Ribeira do Testo também transbordou e, segundo um automobilista, "a coisa estava de meter medo".

A alternativa sugerida e viável é, então, a Via Vitorino Nemésio (seguindo pelo Cabo da Praia, Porto Martins ou Fonte do Bastardo e, finalmente, São Sebastião). Mesmo assim, o problema maior encontra-se na primeira entrada das Fontinhas (sentido AH - PV). Houve uma pequena derrocada junto à rotunda e a mesma encontra-se completamente inundada. No local encontra-se uma viatura da PSP a sinalizar a zona. É possível fazer a mesma rotunda pela faixa mais à esquerda, tendo atenção às pedras de considerável dimensão que estão mais à frente e que criam uma espécie de leito...

Na zona da Casa da Ribeira ainda é possível passar. A PSP vai deslocar viaturas para aquele local, pois a ribeira está no seu limite. A chuva continua, sendo por vezes forte.

Aos automobilistas, atenção aos muitos detritos e sujidade nas estradas. Cuidados redobrados...

Há também relatos de algumas inundações nas freguesias de São Brás e São Mateus.

Cumps,

*Edit:* A RTP-A está em directo.


----------



## Wessel27 (14 Mar 2013 às 10:15)

Bom dia ...

Desde já lamentar as perdas humanas que já se verificaram até agora e que não exista mais desgraças ...
Depois questionar a razão de não ter havido uma prevenção e uma atenção maior em relação a esta situação ... Será porque da ultima vez a coisa não foi tão grave como se previa? A verdade é que continua a chover sem parar e mesmo ontem já se dizia por aqui que ia haver problemas ... 

Se calhar se perante os sinais tivesse existido um processo de evacuação teria se evitado estas perdas humanas mas parece que só nos Gordon´s e afins é que fica tudo em polvorosa ...

Nota - É inacreditável que uma televisão regional numa situação de catástrofe como esta não esteja permanentemente em emissão e a informar as pessoas ... 
Alguém não está a fazer bem o seu trabalho e para isto não precisamos mesmo de uma RTP Açores ... 

EDIT: Acabo de ouvir neste momento uma sirene creio de um carro dos bombeiros aqui em Angra do Heroísmo


----------



## icewoman (14 Mar 2013 às 10:58)

bom dia


Antes de mais lamento a perda de vidas humanas...espero que a situação dos Açores passe o mais rapido possivel..Força!


----------



## marco_antonio (14 Mar 2013 às 11:57)

um forte abraco a malta dos açores,é terrivel quando se perde vidas humanas


----------



## Wessel27 (14 Mar 2013 às 12:11)

Umas fotos incríveis e perturbadoras do mau tempo na freguesia do Porto Judeu na Ilha Terceira ...








































http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/549360_10151534639506147_1359662583_n.jpg

http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/598962_10151534639336147_221847922_n.jpg


----------



## ijv (14 Mar 2013 às 12:13)

Força ai para toda a malta dos açores de lamentar a perda de vidas.


----------



## Wessel27 (14 Mar 2013 às 12:21)

E de repente chove intensamente aqui em Angra ... Nunca parou de chover mas agora a intensidade é enorme ...


----------



## granizus (14 Mar 2013 às 12:24)

Um Abraço aos amigos dos Açores


----------



## Hazores (14 Mar 2013 às 12:45)

Infelizmente aocnteceu o pior, este tem sido um inverno completamente atípico, só para terem uma noção, durante este ano a protecção civil já encerrou este ano 4 anos as escolas devido ao mau tempo...


----------



## Kamikaze (14 Mar 2013 às 12:46)

Wessel27 disse:


> Bom dia ...
> 
> Desde já lamentar as perdas humanas que já se verificaram até agora e que não exista mais desgraças ...
> *Depois questionar a razão de não ter havido uma prevenção e uma atenção maior em relação a esta situação ... Será porque da ultima vez a coisa não foi tão grave como se previa? A verdade é que continua a chover sem parar e mesmo ontem já se dizia por aqui que ia haver problemas ... *
> ...




Corroboro em absoluto da opinião do *Wessel27*. Muito bem.

Infelizmente, a justificação para as duas coisas que estão a *bold* limitam-se ao mesmo facto. A extrema dificuldade em levantar o cu da cama com este frio. Não é a primeira vez e, infelizmente, não será a última.
E, sim, posso confirmar que muitas chamadas telefónicas de entidades competentes (e são umas quantas...) aos respectivos profissionais e colaboradores foram feitas já tardiamente, esbarrando mesmo em _voice-mails_ de telefones que até estiveram a dar sinal de chamada. Então para contactar piquetes que deveriam estar de alerta, minha Nossa Senhora...
Tenham em conta, que, como em todas as profissões, há bons e maus profissionais.

Voltando ao assunto, tenho mais alguns dados que poderão ser úteis para os utilizadores e visitantes deste fórum.

As estradas de acesso ao Porto Judeu (com a já referida excepção do Caminho da Vila de São Sebastião) continuam cortadas. Por volta das 5H45 (locais), homens e máquinas foram obrigados a parar devido ao aumento da intensidade da chuva que fez aumentar o caudal - Sim. Caudal... - da água.
Tornou-se, então, demasiado perigoso para todos.

Neste momento não há água (canalizada) no Porto Judeu e em parte das freguesias limítrofes. As canalizações foram destruídas pela força das águas e ainda não há previsões para o restabelecimento.

O pior é que a chuva não pára, nem mostra sequer sinais de acalmia. Os terrenos à beira da estrada continuam a verter água por todos os lados.

Quanto às restantes situações, estão calmamente a ser restabelecidas com maior ou menor dificuldade.

Cordiais cumprimentos,


----------



## Wessel27 (14 Mar 2013 às 13:04)

Esperemos é que não haja mais percas de vida humana que isso é o mais importante ... Confesso que há muito tempo que não me lembrava de uma chuva tão continua e ininterrupta aqui no Arquipélago ... É que a situação de Maio passado foi terrível mas veio tudo de uma vez ... Esta situação não para de chover há dois dias o que está a complicar ainda mais as coisas ... De referir ainda que estamos em crise e portanto vai ser ainda mais difícil recuperar os danos materiais enormes que algumas pessoas estão a ter ... Um drama ...


----------



## Afgdr (14 Mar 2013 às 16:27)

Boa tarde!

O dia de hoje tem sido marcado por chuva contínua e pontualmente forte. Realço a chuva torrencial que caiu por volta das 11h30.

Também, as escola do Grupo Central e do Grupo Oriental foram encerradas por precaução.

Neste momento não chove e o vento sopra bonançoso de Sul.

Segue-se uma lista de vídeos do mau tempo que está a assolar o Grupo Central e o Grupo Oriental.

*Local: Porto Judeu, Ilha Terceira*


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200206902828932 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200207728329569&set=vb.1042938614&type=2&theater


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=575346685822363&set=vb.100000411111736&type=2&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2412188.119485.100000411111736&type=1&theater






*Local: Faial da Terra, Ilha de São Miguel*




Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Mar 2013 às 16:48)

O *Alerta Vermelho* para precipitação contínua e temporariamente forte para os Grupos Central e Oriental foi retirado, estando agora em vigor para os mesmos Grupos um *Alerta Laranja* para precipitação pontualmente forte.


----------



## Azor (14 Mar 2013 às 17:52)

As sirenes dos bombeiros hoje não pararam de tocar aqui pela minha zona. 
Há muita água a correr pelas estradas.
A situação no Faial da Terra está horrível, com muitas quebradas de terra para quem se dirige àquela zona da ilha. Meu pai esteve lá onde tenho a minha casa e a freguesia está de luto. A quebrada foi na zona dos moinhos de água e para quem se dirige ao lugar do Sanguinho. A população da zona do Burguete foi toda evacuada por se temer novas derrocadas. 

Além do Faial da Terra, muitas quebradas de terra entre as Furnas e Povoação, e Água Retorta e Pedreira.

*Faial da Terra*



 




 




 




 


*Nordeste (Lomba da Fazenda)*




 




 




 




 




 



http://tudosobretudon.blogspot.pt/2013/03/bom-dia_14.html?spref=fb

http://www.facebook.com/groups/162646003783841/?ref=ts&fref=ts

P.S. Volta a cair água por aqui novamente


----------



## Azor (14 Mar 2013 às 17:53)

Segundo o INFOACORES  há muita água na estrada nas Furnas. A lagoa está na sua cota máxima. Estrada para a Vila interrompida.

*P.S.* Chove torrencialmente novamente pelas Eiras


----------



## a410ree (14 Mar 2013 às 18:13)

Azor disse:


> Segundo o INFOACORES  há muita água na estrada nas Furnas. A lagoa está na sua cota máxima. Estrada para a Vila interrompida.
> 
> *P.S.* Chove torrencialmente novamente pelas Eiras



Isso ai ta mesmo mau


----------



## Afgdr (14 Mar 2013 às 18:38)

Azor disse:


> Segundo o INFOACORES  há muita água na estrada nas Furnas. A lagoa está na sua cota máxima. Estrada para a Vila interrompida.
> 
> *P.S.* Chove torrencialmente novamente pelas Eiras



Há pouco o cenário foi o mesmo por aqui...


----------



## Afgdr (14 Mar 2013 às 19:07)

Neste momento chove torrencialmente, mesmo com muita intensidade.


----------



## Azor (14 Mar 2013 às 19:29)

Algumas fotos tiradas hoje pelo Faial da Terra, Estrada das Furnas e Ribeira Quente:




 





 




 




 




 









 


Praia da Ribeira Quente. O talude caiu. 





 




 





 


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151483869643486.1073741825.578528485&type=1


----------



## Azor (14 Mar 2013 às 20:07)

> *Mais derrocadas ameaçam Açores*





> As buscas foram suspensas na ilha de São Miguel por já não haver desaparecidos, segundo a proteção civil. Algumas estradas estão cortadas





> Os próximos dias são de perigo nos Açores, já que a probabilidade de mais derrocadas, como a que hoje vitimou três pessoas e soterrou três casas, é grande apurou o Expresso.
> 
> O arquipélago, que está sob aviso vermelho por causa do mau tempo, tem um grande nível de água acumulada nos solos que com a chuva faz aumentar a saturação da terra e a probabilidade de derrocadas.
> 
> ...




http://expresso.sapo.pt/mais-derrocadas-ameacam-acores=f793525


----------



## Hugois (14 Mar 2013 às 20:16)

Boa noite a todos, apesar de não ser a melhor maneira de descrever esta noite, muita força pessoal, a única coisa que podemos fazer nestes momentos é não desistir e lutar por erguer-se. Aqui (pelo menos cá minha zona) já vai em 29 horas sempre a chover, originando duas derrocadas, uma aqui ao pé de minha casa e outra na estrada para cá. Não podemos fazer muito por vocês sem ser dar ânimo e força pessoal. Continuem a informar o que se passa para não ficarmos sem saber nada de vós.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2013 às 20:24)

Azor disse:


> As sirenes dos bombeiros hoje não pararam de tocar aqui pela minha zona.
> Há muita água a correr pelas estradas.
> A situação no Faial da Terra está horrível, com muitas quebradas de terra para quem se dirige àquela zona da ilha. Meu pai esteve lá onde tenho a minha casa e a freguesia está de luto. A quebrada foi na zona dos moinhos de água e para quem se dirige ao lugar do Sanguinho. A população da zona do Burguete foi toda evacuada por se temer novas derrocadas.
> 
> ...



Eu fico parvo, é como deixam construir casas na encosta de uma montanha, eu não era capaz de viver em nenhuma dessas casas, então em dias de chuvadas e temporais isso é viver com o coração na boca. Não é preciso entender muito do assunto para dizer que essas casas estão num sítio crítico e propício a derrocadas e uma pessoa sabe que algum dia a montanha vem abaixo e vai as casas, as pessoas e vai tudo é por isso, que tanto nos Açores como na Madeira as tragédias acontecem porque constroem em zonas críticas.

Um abraço de apoio aos açorianos e força.


----------



## Hugois (14 Mar 2013 às 20:43)

Sim isso é verdade, mas a s pessoas não têm dinheiro pra comprar outro terreno, esse se calhar era o mais barato, ou o único lugar onde tinham possibilidades de construir uma casa...portanto é compreensível...e quanto a isso de ter o coração na boca...até algo de mau acontecer as pessoas costumam pensar...ah aqui isso nunca vai acontecer...


----------



## Afgdr (14 Mar 2013 às 20:45)

Seguem-se mais vídeos e imagens do mau tempo que se fez sentir nos Açores.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXjxsCs8w3I&feature=youtu.be







































*Facebook MyTopFM*


----------



## Azor (14 Mar 2013 às 20:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu fico parvo, é como deixam construir casas na encosta de uma montanha, eu não era capaz de viver em nenhuma dessas casas, então em dias de chuvadas e temporais isso é viver com o coração na boca. Não é preciso entender muito do assunto para dizer que essas casas estão num sítio crítico e propício a derrocadas e uma pessoa sabe que algum dia a montanha vem abaixo e vai as casas, as pessoas e vai tudo é por isso, que tanto nos Açores como na Madeira as tragédias acontecem porque constroem em zonas críticas.
> 
> Um abraço de apoio aos açorianos e força.



Algarvio é sempre complicado retirar ou evacuar as populações de uma certa freguesia porque estes assentamentos humanos já existem nestas zonas desde o século XV.

Os primeiros povoadores dos Açores fixaram-se de imediato em zonas de ribeiras ou de relativa proximidade com o mar e com a montanha e encaixados em profundos vales. 

Não se pode chegar ali e simplesmente eliminar as freguesias do mapa, ou evacuar toda a gente até porque as pessoas sabem e têm conhecimento do perigo em que vivem , mas mesmo assim habituaram-se a conviver com o perigo a toda a hora.

Na altura da catástrofe da Ribeira Quente, as pessoas mesmo sabendo que estavam a viver numa zona geologicamente instável, não quiseram abandonar as suas casas, porque preferem morrer naquilo que é seu e dentro das suas casas. É muito complicado.

Em S. Miguel, Santa Maria, S. Jorge e Flores existem muitas freguesias que vivem implantadas em zonas à mercê das catástrofes, mas mesmo assim ninguém quer abandonar nem abrir mão do seu cantinho, até porque muitos já ali vivem e nasceram desde a altura dos seus bisavós ou trisavós. 

Aqui não é preciso viver debaixo de uma montanha para esperar que aconteçam tragédias. O perigo espreita em qualquer sítio e sempre quando menos se espera.


----------



## Azor (14 Mar 2013 às 20:50)

> *São Miguel regista 122 litros por metro quadrado de pluviosidade*






> A ilha que registou os maiores níveis de pluviosidade entre as 12h00 de dia 13 e as 12h00 de 14 de março foi São Miguel, tendo a estação meteorológica do Nordeste assinalado 122 litros por metro quadrado (lm2), informou o meteorologista João José Fernandes.
> 
> O segundo maior nível registou-se em São Jorge, com 99 lm2, ao passo que na ilha do Pico foram registados 66 lm2.
> 
> ...



http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...122-litros-por-metro-quadrado-de-pluviosidade

*Edit: *Volta a chover forte por esta altura novamente


----------



## dunio9 (14 Mar 2013 às 21:06)

granizus disse:


> Um Abraço aos amigos dos Açores



Obrigado a todos pelas palavras amigas!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2013 às 21:06)

Azor disse:


> Algarvio é sempre complicado retirar ou evacuar as populações de uma certa freguesia porque estes assentamentos humanos já existem nestas zonas desde o século XV.
> 
> Os primeiros povoadores dos Açores fixaram-se de imediato em zonas de ribeiras ou de relativa proximidade com o mar e com a montanha e encaixados em profundos vales.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela excelente explicação Azor, não conheço os Açores mas é um sítio que quero um dia visitar.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Mar 2013 às 21:10)

Azor disse:


> *Edit: *Volta a chover forte por esta altura novamente



Neste momento também chove por aqui...


----------



## Azor (14 Mar 2013 às 21:30)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/162646003783841/?fref=ts


----------



## Azathoth (14 Mar 2013 às 21:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu fico parvo, é como deixam construir casas na encosta de uma montanha, eu não era capaz de viver em nenhuma dessas casas, então em dias de chuvadas e temporais isso é viver com o coração na boca. Não é preciso entender muito do assunto para dizer que essas casas estão num sítio crítico e propício a derrocadas e uma pessoa sabe que algum dia a montanha vem abaixo e vai as casas, as pessoas e vai tudo é por isso, que tanto nos Açores como na Madeira as tragédias acontecem porque constroem em zonas críticas.
> 
> Um abraço de apoio aos açorianos e força.



Não se tens uma ideia de como é a orografia da ilha da Madeira, mas são muito poucos os sítios onde se pode dizer que não fiquem na encosta de uma montanha. O único sítio que estou a ver que cumpre esses requisitos vai ser a zona do Paúl da Serra, com 24 km2, a uma altitude média de 1500 metros. Não estou a ver como se há de mudar toda a gente (cerca de 260 mil habitantes) para esse sítio. E depois o problema é que por vezes acontece isto: 
http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/353273-manto-de-agua-cobre-todo-o-planalto


----------



## icewoman (14 Mar 2013 às 22:13)

Boa noite

Hugois na tua zona está a chiver forte, para ja ter havido derrocadas?


----------



## Hugois (14 Mar 2013 às 22:36)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Hugois na tua zona está a chiver forte, para ja ter havido derrocadas?



Boa noite...neste momento a chuva é extremamente fraca ...mas desde ontem às 15h que caiu aguaceiros constantes e à noite começou a chuva...como os solos ja estava ensopados, o peso a água arrastou-os...


----------



## trovoadas (14 Mar 2013 às 22:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu fico parvo, é como deixam construir casas na encosta de uma montanha, eu não era capaz de viver em nenhuma dessas casas, então em dias de chuvadas e temporais isso é viver com o coração na boca. Não é preciso entender muito do assunto para dizer que essas casas estão num sítio crítico e propício a derrocadas e uma pessoa sabe que algum dia a montanha vem abaixo e vai as casas, as pessoas e vai tudo é por isso, que tanto nos Açores como na Madeira as tragédias acontecem porque constroem em zonas críticas.
> 
> Um abraço de apoio aos açorianos e força.



Essa zona é uma autêntica bomba relógio! É completamente a pique Faz lembrar aqueles "morros" no Brasil... Realmente há que haver um certo respeito por zonas como esta mas como se costuma dizer depois de casa roubada trancas à porta.
Um voto de força a todos os Açorianos e em particular a quem sofreu danos com esta intempérie. Há que ter força para recuperar e seguir em frente!


----------



## icewoman (14 Mar 2013 às 23:12)

RAM, Sabado dia 16

Para a RAM, dia 16 teremos uma situação interessante do ponto de vista convectivo.

Com CAPE/LI bastante elevados, uma massa de ar bem humida nos niveis baixos, e uma dry layer nos niveis médios que actuará como filtro permitindo a evolução somente dos mais fortes updrafts.

Esses updrafts que sobreviverem a travessia da camada de ar mais seco encontrarão em altura uma situação favoravel de forçamento dinamico e shear moderado assim como ar bem mais frio, podendo rapidamente evoluir para sistemas convectivos organizados capazes de gerar precipitação forte e granizo.

A presença de veering nos niveis baixos sugere algumas hipoteses de trombas de agua, e a dry layer contribuirá para o arrefecimento das correntes descendentes, actuando no sentido de favorecer algumas rajadas de vento fortes.

O vento do quadrante sul e o ar humido nos niveis baixos actuarão conjuntamente ao favorecer a ocorrencia de precipitação por vezes forte nas encostas sul da Madeira, de caracter estratiforme.

Apesar de tudo, dado o caracter bastante disperso dos nucleos convectivos, o risco associado á convecção é bastante baixo, pelo que essencialente teremos em mão uma situação de chuva estratiforme por vezes moderada a forte nas cotas médias e altas da encosta sul.

FonT. Stormy
__________________


----------



## Hazores (15 Mar 2013 às 00:19)

Boa noite,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, a chuva apesar de fraca continua a cair, não deixando margem para que os solos consigam escoar a água que estão à superficie, desta forma vai acumulando e formando pequenas lagoas, que depois dão origem a escoamentos como os que ocorreram hoje um pouco por todo o arquipélago, com principal destaque para S.miguel e Terceira.
A chuva, segundo o GFS, a chuva continua durante todo o dia desta sexta feira, melhorias apenas no domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Mar 2013 às 01:04)

Boa noite!

Seguem-se outras imagens do mau tempo que assolou o arquipélago, principalmente o Grupo Central e o Grupo Oriental.

*Porto Judeu e Fontinhas, Ilha Terceira*








































*Facebook MyTopFM*


----------



## Afgdr (15 Mar 2013 às 01:13)

Seguem-se as tabelas com a precipitação acumulada nos últimos quatro dias.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Mar 2013 às 01:53)

Os Grupos Central e Oriental estão novamente em *Alerta Laranja* para precipitação pontualmente forte e o Grupo Ocidental está em *Alerta Amarelo* para vento (velocidade média e rajada máxima).





> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 46/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamikaze (15 Mar 2013 às 04:15)

Boa noite,

Venho dar alguns _updates_, mas já com as "baterias em baixo" pois foi um dia longo e extremamente cansativo.

Acredito não ser necessário acrescentar mais descrições visuais. As fotos e vídeos falam bem por si. Infelizmente, nem animais de estimação escaparam... Podemos acrescentar bovinos, ovinos, caprinos, suínos, aves, etc.

O fornecimento de água ainda não foi restabelecido no Porto Judeu e freguesias limítrofes. Igualmente, não há prazo para o restabelecimento do serviço. Inclusivamente, nas zonas mais afectadas, não há energia eléctrica.

A circulação rodoviária nas estradas regionais de acesso, a nº 1-1 e nº 1-2, já foi restabelecida. Mesmo assim, exige-se cuidado aos automobilistas e, por favor, não façam turismo desnecessário só para ver a desgraça, pois estarão a complicar as operações no local.

A população das Fontinhas estava, hoje, e admito que com alguma razão, furiosa com a Protecção Civil e com as equipas da Secretaria dos Equipamentos, dado que, todos os meios foram mobilizados para o Porto Judeu. Infelizmente, ficaram muito tempo por sua conta e risco, valendo-se dos próprios meios que eram poucos ou nenhuns.

Começou, por volta das 23H30 (locais), a chover torrencialmente. Isso fez soar campainhas de alarme, mesmo assim, acalmou algum tempo depois, mas, neste preciso momento, a chuva fraca a moderada continua ininterrupta.

Cumps,


----------



## Cluster (15 Mar 2013 às 07:16)

Lamentável tragédia, um abraço aos Açorianos.


----------



## Daniel253 (15 Mar 2013 às 08:07)

o mau tempo pareçe que veio pra ficar é que ja chateia tanta chuva.


----------



## Hazores (15 Mar 2013 às 08:41)

Bom dia,

Neste momento pela zona oeste da ilha chuva fraca, contudo as ribeiras continuam a escoar muita água e sempre com caudais consideraveis.
Como já é do conhecimento de todos os grupos oriental e central continuam em alerta laranja para a precipitação.


----------



## icewoman (15 Mar 2013 às 10:04)

Bom dia


O IM colocou a RAM em alerta amarelo para a precipitacao desde as 03h de dia 16 ate ás 09 do domingo na previsao descritiva a chuva torna-se moderada a forte a partir da tarde.nao falam em trovoadas


----------



## a410ree (15 Mar 2013 às 10:54)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> 
> O IM colocou a RAM em alerta amarelo para a precipitacao desde as 03h de dia 16 ate ás 09 do domingo na previsao descritiva a chuva torna-se moderada a forte a partir da tarde.nao falam em trovoadas



Não falam nas trovoadas que devem ter medo


----------



## icewoman (15 Mar 2013 às 11:25)

Bom dia colega Hazores,

como estao as coisas por ai?


----------



## Hazores (15 Mar 2013 às 12:45)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia colega Hazores,
> 
> como estao as coisas por ai?



Olá,

Por Angra do Heroísmo não chove desde as 9h da manhã. 

Embora tenha chovido toda a noite, não ouvi notícias de desastres esta noite.


----------



## Hazores (15 Mar 2013 às 15:11)

volta a Chover com alguma intensidade por angra do heroismo...


----------



## rober (15 Mar 2013 às 17:34)

Un abrazo a los compañeros de Azores, desde La Palma y Canarias.


----------



## Wessel27 (15 Mar 2013 às 22:27)

Boa Noite 
Primeiro que tudo agradecer a todos os que enviaram votos de força para os açorianos. A todos vocês um grande bem haja ...

Neste momento a situação está felizmente bastante mais calma embora o problema de saturação dos solos se mantenha e se preveja já para esta noite o regresso da precipitação ...

Esperemos que tudo se mantenha assim e que não aconteça mais nada de mal ...


Saudações açorianas para todos 

Nota - De salientar um enorme aguaceiro que caiu hoje à tarde pelas 14 horas locais. Por momentos parecia a época das monções na China ...


----------



## Afgdr (16 Mar 2013 às 00:41)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu está com alguma nebulosidade e o vento sopra fraco de Leste.

Está em vigor um *Alerta Laranja* para os Grupos Ocidental e Central para precipitação pontualmente forte e um *Alerta Amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental também para precipitação pontualmente forte. 




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 47/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> 
> ...










Um bom fim-de-semana a todos!


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Mar 2013 às 01:27)

Boa noite...
Sigo com céu muito nublado, sem precipitação e o vento sopra moderado a forte.

Até amanhã e um excelente fim-de-semana caros colegas.


----------



## icewoman (16 Mar 2013 às 01:42)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Boa noite...
> Sigo com céu muito nublado, sem precipitação e o vento sopra moderado a forte.
> 
> Até amanhã e um excelente fim-de-semana caros colegas.





Obrigada para ti tambem...sigo com nevoeiro e alguns chuviscos na zona alta Sao Roque...espero que não dê trovoadas ..que passem ao lado


----------



## a410ree (16 Mar 2013 às 01:51)

icewoman disse:


> Obrigada para ti tambem...sigo com nevoeiro e alguns chuviscos na zona alta Sao Roque...espero que não dê trovoadas ..que passem ao lado



Oh não se diz isso  Se Não afasta mesmo


----------



## Hazores (16 Mar 2013 às 02:59)

Boa noite,

neste momento, pela zona oeste da ilha levantou-se muito vento, estando este a soprar moderado a forte.


----------



## icewoman (16 Mar 2013 às 09:16)

bom dia a todos

colegas não parece que as celulas irão passar ao lado da RAM? pelo menos nas imagens de Satelite,parece


----------



## mesteves (16 Mar 2013 às 09:38)

Bom dia colegas insulares. Parece sim que as células vão passar ao lado da RAM. A ver vamos o que vai dar. Aqui pelo Centro/Sul do continente a mesma depressão está a dar alguma chuva pouco significativa. Observam-se muitas virgas. O radar apresenta mais precipitação do que na realidade ocorre. Um abraço grande aqui do continente para todos os seguidores e afeiçoados pela meteo como eu. Lamento todas as desgraças que aconteceram nas ilhas, mas infelizmente a natureza nem sempre é branda!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Mar 2013 às 12:32)

Bom dia colegas.
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado e algum nevoeiro nas montanhas, sem precipitação e o vento sopra moderado a forte.
Julgo que nas próximas horas possa haver alguma animação.


----------



## ijv (16 Mar 2013 às 14:05)

Boa tarede,
Acabei de chegar a casa. Por aqui acabou de dar um aguaceiro forte, ceul completamente nublado precipitação de hoje 5.1mm entre as 12 e as 13 acumulou 2.1mm temperatura atual 14.0ºC humidade 99%.
Deixo aqui o gráfico da precipitação acumulada nas últimas 24 horas


----------



## Cluster (16 Mar 2013 às 18:48)

Boa tarde.
Sunderlandz a estação de Machico já está sem problemas nas medições?


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Mar 2013 às 20:26)

Cluster disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Sunderlandz a estação de Machico já está sem problemas nas medições?


Boa tarde colega.
Já está tudo operacional...


----------



## ijv (16 Mar 2013 às 21:44)

Boa noite, por aqui deu 2 trovões bem fortes, um deles caiu bem perto, penso que até deu cabo do router.
durante amanhã e segunda feira o site meteocasas, não ira ser atualizado


----------



## a410ree (17 Mar 2013 às 00:08)

Este modelo Hirlam (Terça Feira) Ta correcto ???? :O


----------



## fablept (18 Mar 2013 às 02:25)

Ocorreu durante o dia de hoje uma derrocada na Ribeira Quente (ilha de S.Miguel).



> Um deslizamento de terras ocorrido ao final da tarde de domingo isolou, durante algum tempo, a freguesia da Ribeira Quente
> 
> 
> O deslizamento de terras verificado ao final da tarde de domingo, dia 17, a cerca de 150 metros dos túneis da estrada de acesso à Ribeira Quente deixou aquela freguesia do concelho da Povoação isolada durante algumas horas.
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (18 Mar 2013 às 03:20)

fablept disse:


> Ocorreu durante o dia de hoje uma derrocada na Ribeira Quente (ilha de S.Miguel).



Boa noite!

O SRPCBA lançou uma nota há umas horas relativamente a essa situação...



> *NOTA INFORMATIVA 07/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, devido a uma derrocada, a estrada de acesso à Ribeira Quente, junto ao túnel, no concelho da Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel se encontra temporariamente interrompida à circulação rodoviária. De momento, decorrem os trabalhos de desobstrução da mesma, estimando-se a sua abertura ao transito, embora condicionada, dentro de 90 minutos.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Mar 2013 às 03:32)

Neste momento chove e o vento sopra fraco a bonançoso.

Está em vigor um *Alerta Amarelo* para precipitação por vezes forte para os três Grupos.





> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 49/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> 
> ...










Uma boa segunda-feira a todos!


----------



## fablept (18 Mar 2013 às 04:41)

Afgdr disse:


> Neste momento chove e o vento sopra fraco a bonançoso.
> 
> Está em vigor um *Alerta Amarelo* para precipitação por vezes forte para os três Grupos.
> 
> ...



O grupo oriental já está com alerta laranja..


----------



## Kamikaze (18 Mar 2013 às 13:17)

Boa tarde,

Antes de ir ao assunto que me trouxe aqui, fica a informação que, no passado sábado, começou a ser restabelecido o fornecimento de água no Porto Judeu e zonas vizinhas. No decorrer desta semana, será concluído em absoluto.

Agora, e correndo o risco de cair em off-topic, gostaria de deixar aqui um trabalho de investigação efectuado por António Melo, intitulado: “De anos a anos, a ribeira procura seus canos”, que inclui imagens até agora inéditas do temporal do dia 14. Este documentário visou, igualmente, ir à raiz do problema. Por exemplo, as influências do homem na catástrofe através de construções (ilegais) em locais inusitados e outras construções que até são legais, mas que foram autorizadas por alguém desconhecido que terá usado de "critérios" muito duvidosos.

Segundo o autor, trata-se de uma investigação às ribeiras feita em pleno temporal e no rescaldo, designando como "visita em todo o seu percurso natural, até ao nascimento dos seus afluentes, na zona de Santa Ana, Pico de Vime, etc, no interior da ilha".

Algumas imagens são impressionantes pela natureza gráfica, outras pelo detectar, em flagrante, de irregularidades criminosas feitas por pessoas sem escrúpulos, no mínimo, que agora pedem ajuda para fazer face aos prejuízos que os próprios ajudaram a provocar.

Para terminar, noutro dia falei com alguém sobre as construções nas ribeiras, ao que me foi respondido: "Verdade, mas agora não é a altura certa para falar disso". Concluí a minha conversa com esse responsável, afirmando: "Em Maio do ano passado, não foi a altura certa para falar disso. Agora, também não é a altura certa para falar disso. Chegará, algum dia, a altura certa para falar disso? Até parece que estamos em ano eleitoral...  "

Finalmente, os cães que aparecem nas imagens salvaram-se.

Vídeo de 25 minutos, mas vale bem a pena, garanto.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Azor (18 Mar 2013 às 16:48)

Boa tarde!

Depois de um aviso laranja esta noite e manhã, a chuva forte que caiu no Grupo Oriental parece que fez outra vez algumas pequenas inundações em P. Delgada. Imagino como andarão as ribeiras e as lagoas no resto da ilha.... já há notícias de novas derrocadas e de ribeiras em fúria... algumas lagoas já devem ter atingido mesmo a sua cota máxima. As das Furnas sei que já extravasou as suas margens há muito...

Sigo com períodos de chuva e máxima de 14 º C

Cumprimentos



 


A solidariedade do povo açoriano é mostrada aqui nesta pequena reportagem para ajudar os desalojados do Faial da Terra 

video http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10151325738116366


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...68282.29337.163973307048043&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Azor (18 Mar 2013 às 19:32)

Atenção aos condutores que se dirigem à Ferraria, Ginetes em S. Miguel.

As chuvas fortes das últimas horas tornaram a arriba das Camarinhas  muito instável e uma quebrada obstruiu o caminho de acesso às termas. Todo o cuidado é pouco.

Sigo ainda com chuva embora já mais fraca. 




 




 



 




 





 



 




 





> Açores Derrocada em S. Miguel deixa mais de 8 pessoas isoladas
> O mau tempo provocou esta segunda-feira uma derrocada na estrada de acesso à Ferraria, nos Ginetes, ilha de S. Miguel, nos Açores, onde "estão isoladas entre oito a 10 pessoas", disse o presidente da junta local.






> “Foi uma derrocada de grande envergadura. Já demos o alerta porque estão isolados lá em baixo funcionários do SPA e pelo menos um casal de turistas e respectivas viaturas”, adiantou à Lusa o presidente da Junta de Freguesia dos Ginetes, João Paulo Medeiros.
> 
> PUB
> Segundo o autarca, naquela zona da Ferraria, um ponto turístico da ilha de S. Miguel, "estão isoladas oito a dez pessoas, incluindo funcionários do SPA e pelo menos um casal de turistas", frisando a necessidade de "ser rapidamente aberta metade da faixa para que aquelas pessoas possam regressar".
> ...




http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pai...deixa-mais-de-8-pessoas-isoladas#.UUdo1RfaLnk


----------



## mcpa (18 Mar 2013 às 19:34)

E depois da derrocada de ontem, que isolou por algumas horas a população da Ribeira Quente, esta tarde foi a zona da Ferraria, freguesia dos Ginetes que foi atingida. Ao que consta uma derrocada de grandes dimensões arrastou pedras de grande porte para a estrada de acesso à ferraria deixando lá isoladas cerca de 10 pessoas que são os funcionários do SPA e um casal de turistas. a esta alturas todas as pessoas já saíram de lá a pé, deixando para trás os carros.
Alguém me sabe dizer onde é que isto vai parar???
*É que esta ilha está literalmente a rebentar pelas costuras de tanta água!!!!!*


----------



## Azor (18 Mar 2013 às 19:36)

mcpa disse:


> E depois da derrocada de ontem, que isolou por algumas horas a população da Ribeira Quente, esta tarde foi a zona da Ferraria, freguesia dos Ginetes que foi atingida. Ao que consta uma derrocada de grandes dimensões arrastou pedras de grande porte para a estrada de acesso à ferraria deixando lá isoladas cerca de 10 pessoas que são os funcionários do SPA e um casal de turistas. a esta alturas todas as pessoas já saíram de lá a pé, deixando para trás os carros.
> Alguém me sabe dizer onde é que isto vai parar???
> *É que esta ilha está literalmente a rebentar pelas costuras de tanta água!!!!!*



Aqui tem chovido mais que nas restantes ilhas e pelas previsões isso não vai parar nem tão cedo. 4 feira já se prevê ventos muito fortes com rajadas que poderão atingir os 110 km/ h acompanhada novamente por chuva forte...


----------



## mcpa (18 Mar 2013 às 19:52)

Azor disse:


> Aqui tem chovido mais que nas restantes ilhas e pelas previsões isso não vai parar nem tão cedo. 4 feira já se prevê ventos muito fortes com rajadas que poderão atingir os 110 km/ h acompanhada novamente por chuva forte...



Epá, eu até que gosto de mau tempo, mas isto tá a ultrapassar todos os limites


----------



## Afgdr (18 Mar 2013 às 19:59)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, chuvisca e o vento sopra bonançoso. 

Temperatura do ar: 13ºC





Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mar 2013 às 21:30)

Boa noite, aqui por Santa Cruz- Lagoa o dia foi de céu muito nublado ou encoberto com chuva.

Neste momento registo 13,3ºC

Precipitação das últimas 24h foi de 8,2 mm


----------



## Hazores (18 Mar 2013 às 22:00)

Boa noite, 

pela zona oeste da ilha o céu durante a tarde apresentou-se com boas abertar, conseguindo-se ver o SOL, coisa que já à dias não se via....
Mas como já foi referido, o mau tempo continua.....porque agora muito pouca que seja a chuva, esta escorre logo pela superficie do terrenos.


----------



## Wessel27 (19 Mar 2013 às 00:12)

Boa Noite
Gostaria desde já de agradecer a partilha deste video perturbador ao Kamikaze já que depois do visionamento do mesmo começa-se a perceber porque razão as águas e o caudal da ribeira em questão estavam tão violentos ... Tudo bem que choveu muito mas quando as aguas são retidas por obstaculos diversos não é preciso ser bruxo para perceber que depois vem muito mais forte e com uma pressão incrível ... Será que vai ser preciso falecer alguém para se ir à raiz dos problemas? Uma vergonha ...


----------



## Hazores (19 Mar 2013 às 00:33)

Boa noite,

Encontrei esta foto no facebook, foi tirada hoje, na zona do paul, a maior bacia leiteira da ilha terceira. Por norma, de inverno acumula alguma água mas certamente que este inverno foi excepcional....

Acho que dá para ter a noção de quanto os solos estão saturados...


----------



## a410ree (19 Mar 2013 às 01:03)

Bem falando do futuro alguem sabe como será estes dias pela RAM ? 

(Pareçe que voçes açoreanos ja andam bem fartos de agua)


----------



## Azor (19 Mar 2013 às 04:18)




----------



## Hugois (19 Mar 2013 às 11:36)

Bom dia pessoal, finalmente tenho novamente net, o gajo da zon veio ontem mudar o routter e contou-me que o relampago atingiu a igreja da camacha, daí ter estragado tantos aparelhos na zona. Nao sei quanto a vericidade da mesma afirmação, mas e verdade e que muitos aparelhos eletronicos, principalmente no meu sitio ficaram estragados


----------



## ijv (19 Mar 2013 às 21:01)

Boa noite, por aqui também fiquei sem net ate ontem a tarde, o router foi a vida, tiveram de colocar um novo. Tive uns vizinhos que queimaram tvs.


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2013 às 00:44)

Boa noite!

Está em vigor novamente um aviso AMARELO em relação a precipitação para o Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo), bem como LARANJA para vento, e ondulação. Nos grupos Central e Oriental do arquipélago está em vigor um aviso LARANJA ao nível da precipitação, vento e ondulação para as próximas horas.








 



 




 


Sigo com períodos de chuva e algum vento.

Cumps,
Azor


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2013 às 04:28)

[quote*]Climatologista alerta para risco de repetição de derrocadas e cheias nos Açores*[/quote]



> Climatologista alerta para risco de repetição de derrocadas e cheias nos Açores
> 
> O climatologista Brito de Azevedo admitiu hoje uma “grande probabilidade” de repetição das recentes derrocadas e cheias que assolaram nos últimos dias as ilhas de São Miguel e Terceira, nos Açores.
> 
> ...



http://www.obaluarte.net/pagina/edicao/2/2/noticia/8900


----------



## mcpa (20 Mar 2013 às 10:13)

Neste momento chuva moderada a forte, vento moderado e à pouco um grande trovão!!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2013 às 17:13)

Pessoal dos Açores o fórum ta parado ta tudo bem por aì?


----------



## Hazores (20 Mar 2013 às 17:18)

Meteofan disse:


> Pessoal dos Açores o fórum ta parado ta tudo bem por aì?



por Angra do heroismo periodos de chuva, mas neste momento o sol brilha, entre nuvens, o vento é que ainda não se faz sentir.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2013 às 17:25)

Esperemos que se mantenha assim então já houve estragos suficientes...


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2013 às 17:34)

a410ree disse:


> Bem falando do futuro alguem sabe como será estes dias pela RAM ?
> 
> (Pareçe que voçes açoreanos ja andam bem fartos de agua)




Na RAM os próximos dias devem ser relativamente calmos praticamente sem precipitação a partir de 6ª feira


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2013 às 17:37)

Boas,

hoje pela manhã chuva grossa e granizo, e de momento um aguaceiro fortíssimo acompanhado de ventania.

Minha mãe chega pelas 6h da tarde do continente. Se os ventos aumentarem como estão a prever o mais certo é o aviao dar meia volta e regressar para trás para o continente.

Espero que cancelem os vôos. Só um louco andaria de avião nesta altura para os Açores.


----------



## fablept (20 Mar 2013 às 18:01)

Azor disse:


> Boas,
> 
> hoje pela manhã chuva grossa e granizo, e de momento um aguaceiro fortíssimo acompanhado de ventania.
> 
> ...



O mais provavel é o avião ir para outra ilha..até à pouco o vento não justificava redireccionar os aviões para outra ilha. Mas nos últimos 20mnts tem sido intenso! Muita chuva e vento..


----------



## Afgdr (20 Mar 2013 às 18:17)

Boa tarde!

Há cerca de 10 min caiu um aguaceiro forte...  

Relativamente ao dia de hoje pela manhã choveu e ouviu-se um trovão (eram 9h)...


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2013 às 18:27)

fablept disse:


> O mais provavel é o avião ir para outra ilha..até à pouco o vento não justificava redireccionar os aviões para outra ilha. Mas nos últimos 20mnts tem sido intenso! Muita chuva e vento..



O problema é que o tempo também está igual nas restantes ilhas.

Tive um amigo o ano passado que veio em Maio pela altura das festas do Santo Cristo do continente para cá e estava tão mau aqui que o aviao não conseguiu aterrar e teve de voltar de novo para o continente. Foi na altura do temporal de Maio do ano passado. Ele diz que esteve mais que 6 h enfiado dentro do avião só nessa brincadeira de andar cá e lá. Mas ao menos os passageiros foram todos reembolsados, se bem que a meu ver o dinheiro não compra o cansaço e os sustos que se apanham sempre que se sai daqui para fora ou de fora para aqui.

Não entendo porque os pilotos se aventuram a voar em condições extremas como essas. Isso contado ninguém acredita, e depois quando há os acidentes queixam-se. 

Sigo com vento e aguaceiros, máxima de 13 º C e parece que o pior ainda está para vir...


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2013 às 18:50)

Como refere o Dr. Diamantino Henriques, neste vídeo, o vento vai atingir rajadas a partir das 00h locais que poderão atingir os 130 km/h e principalmente nas ilhas mais a sul do arquipélago (Faial, Pico, S. Miguel e Santa Maria). São esperadas ondas de 11 m em S. Miguel nesta madrugada.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/yd07roy5nKpmJ32kuetS"]AÃ§ores esperam vento forte esta noite - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Afgdr (20 Mar 2013 às 19:50)

Neste momento chove e já ouvi alguns trovões... 


Vão ser transmitidas emissões especiais na RTP Açores às 20h (Telejornal) e às 23h.


----------



## Hazores (20 Mar 2013 às 19:51)

pela ilha terceira o vento também ja se faz sentir com muita intensidade....


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2013 às 20:28)

O vento já assobia bem por aqui e os aguaceiros sucedem-se.

Está mau por aqui. Muitos lavradores já levaram os gados das zonas mais altas para zonas mais baixas porque segundo as previsões esta noite parece que vai ser complicada e mais vale prevenir que remediar.

A costa sul de S. Miguel que se prepare porque vai levar "pancadaria" essa noite. Ondas de 11 m estão previstas. S. Roque, Lagoa, Povoação, P. Delgada e Mosteiros são zonas críticas e se estiver maré cheia o mar entra sem problema algum.

Esperemos que não aconteça o pior. Com ventos de 130 km/h se fosse no verão esta depressão podia ser chamada mesmo de tempestade tropical. Ficamos com a versão de inverno agora.

Sopra forte por aqui e chove


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2013 às 21:00)

Chuva fortíssima nesta altura soprada por vento muito forte 

*edit: *Já houve uma pequena quebrada na Ribeira Quente


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2013 às 21:12)

A P. Civil acabou de dar o alerta à população em directo na RTP Açores para nao circularem durante a noite devido aos ventos que se esperam.


----------



## Afgdr (20 Mar 2013 às 21:15)

Por aqui o vento sopra com muita intensidade com rajadas fortes...


----------



## Wessel27 (20 Mar 2013 às 21:24)

Boas ... registo de uma grande chuvada aqui por Angra ... O vento também está a crescer de intensidade ... Boa Noite a todos ...


----------



## Wessel27 (20 Mar 2013 às 21:42)

E o Instituto de Meteorologia acabou de colocar o alerta vermelho ao nível da ondulação no grupo central e oriental do arquipélago ... A coisa parece que vai ser grave ... Só esperemos que nada de mal aconteça porque já tivemos desgraças suficientes ...


----------



## Afgdr (20 Mar 2013 às 21:43)

Está em vigor um *Alerta Vermelho* para agitação marítima forte com ondulação oeste de 10 m para os Grupos Central e Oriental.


----------



## fablept (20 Mar 2013 às 21:56)

Para ficar no arquivo:


----------



## Hazores (20 Mar 2013 às 22:20)

Pois é colegas....

Esta vai ser mais uma noite "daquelas" que se tem de acompanhar... nunca se sabe onde poderá ocorrer algum evento significativo, quer seja a nível do vento, ondulação ou pode até mesmo ser precipitação (apesar de menos provável), deve-se ter em atenção a possiveis derrocadas pois como os solos estão muito saturados e com as árvores a abanar.. nunca se sabe o que pode ocorrer...


----------



## Azor (20 Mar 2013 às 22:53)

Relâmpagos nesta altura e muita ventania por S. Miguel.

Isto está a começar a ficar mau por aqui


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mar 2013 às 22:54)

Boa noite! Aqui por Santa Cruz da Lagoa, muito vento, e também já se ouve a trovoada ao longe. Neste momento aqui não chove, mas não deve faltar muito, a pressão está nos 997hpa e sigo com 14,2ºC


----------



## Azor (21 Mar 2013 às 00:11)

Segundo a rtp Açores houve um mini tornado na freguesia da Relva em S. Miguel


----------



## icewoman (21 Mar 2013 às 00:13)

Azor disse:


> Segundo a rtp Açores houve um mini tornado na freguesia da Relva em S. Miguel





Como consigo aceder ás noticias da rtp Açores em direto?

não existe mini tornados.


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2013 às 00:16)

Olá Icewoman

A emissão em direto da Rtp Açores pode ser seguida neste site:

http://tv.azoresglobal.com/rtpa/


----------



## Azor (21 Mar 2013 às 00:16)

icewoman disse:


> Como consigo aceder ás noticias da rtp Açores em direto?
> 
> não existe mini tornados.



A informação foi dada pela Comunicação Social. Bem que passou por aqui pela minha zona um pé de vento fortissimo


----------



## icewoman (21 Mar 2013 às 00:19)

Azor disse:


> A informação foi dada pela Comunicação Social. Bem que passou por aqui pela minha zona um pé de vento fortissimo



Pois mas é um termo incorreto.

espero que as coisas fiquem mais calmas..adoro a vossa Ilha já aí estive por 8x.

que corra tudo pelo melhor

O dr Diamantino acabou de explicar que não existem mini tornados


----------



## Afgdr (21 Mar 2013 às 00:24)

O Dr. Diamantino Henriques acabou de dizer que é mais provável que tenha sido um _downburst_ e não um tornado.


----------



## Azor (21 Mar 2013 às 00:37)

Caíu um raio agora na zona do Outeiro Arrifes, na canada de um amigo meu. O raio por pouco atingia as casas ao lado. As luzes das rua explodiram e está tudo às escuras naquela zona.

Fiquei também com uma baixa de luz em casa agora devido a esta forte trovoada.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Mar 2013 às 00:43)

Azor disse:


> Caíu um raio agora na zona do Outeiro Arrifes, na canada de um amigo meu. O raio por pouco atingia as casas ao lado. As luzes das rua explodiram e está tudo às escuras naquela zona.
> 
> Fiquei também com uma baixa de luz em casa agora devido a esta forte trovoada.



Confirma-se o que descreveste...


----------



## Hazores (21 Mar 2013 às 00:43)

Boa noite,

também acabei de ver a emissão especial da rtp-a.

Há a salientar que nas redes sociais estão a passar informações que não totalmente verdadeiras e estão apenas a alarmar as pessoas. São várias as publicações que fazem referência ao alerta vermelho mas não explicam a que se refere. 
Depois existem aquelas pessoas, maioritariamente, "canalha" que quer-se baldar às aulas e perguntam no facebook da protecção civil se amanhã há aulas. Mas o que mais me assusta são comentários dos pais como este " mas vai haver aulas ou não??? Não é para mandarmos os nossos filhos para a escola e depois eles voltarem para casa os pais precisão de ser avisados com antecedência" como se a protecção civil fosse uma brincadeira. Para quem acompanha o fórum sabem que por vezes só um pouco crítico à protecção civil por atuar um pouco tarde, mas acho que devemos ter dois dedos de testa antes de dizerem afirmações como esta.... Estas pessoas não têm o mínimo de consciência do que é fazer previsões meteorológicas e o que se pode gerar se um aviso lançado pela protecção civil for mal efectuado.


----------



## Azor (21 Mar 2013 às 00:44)

Afgdr disse:


> Confirma-se o que descreveste...
> 
> 
> O meu amigo diz que as pessoas estão todas aos sobressaltos e que o raio fez uma cova funda no pasto. N há luz nos Arrifes :


----------



## Hazores (21 Mar 2013 às 00:45)

Por aqui nada de trovoadas.... apenas vento forte, com rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Mar 2013 às 00:48)

Acabou de cair granizo...


----------



## Azor (21 Mar 2013 às 00:49)

Baixas de luz novamente. Vem aí trovoada outra vez.


----------



## Wessel27 (21 Mar 2013 às 00:50)

Boas Azor espero que mais nada do género aconteça e que as pessoas estejam livres de perigo ... Realmente acho que não me lembrava de um tempo tão imprevisível como este ano pelo menos de uma maneira tão recorrente ... É que dá a sensação que a qualquer momento e em qualquer lado algo complicado pode acontecer.  Aqui por Angra sente-se vento mas nada de muito relevante embora esteja numa zona alta da cidade e portanto não tenha possibilidade de aferir o estado do mar. Saudações Açorianas


----------



## Kamikaze (21 Mar 2013 às 00:53)

Boa noite,

Por aqui, na Ilha Terceira, as coisas já estão muito complicadas no que toca a vento.

O meu vizinho já tem o seu portão, ou melhor: o automatismo, partido pela segunda vez em duas semanas. Eu nem arrisquei hoje.

Vi fortes relâmpagos por cima do oceano. Cheira-me que está para chegar festa. No Porto Judeu já há autoridades de prevenção. Aliás, todas as entidades oficiais estão de alerta.

Ás gentes do Porto Judeu, por favor, se os vossos animais estiverem em perigo, mais uma vez: por favor(!!) soltem-nos e dêem-lhes uma oportunidade de se salvarem. Noutro dia, foram dezenas de animais salvos pelas equipas no terreno.

Uma confidência: Soube que, no passado dia 14, o 112 recebeu uma chamada de alguém no Porto Judeu para salvarem-lhe o... Mercedes.
A operadora perguntou-lhe se tinha garagem. Ele disse que sim, mas disse que não o metia lá. Ela disse-lhe que a prioridade de salvamento era para pessoas e animais, não para carros.
Ele insultou-a...

Sigo com 10º de temperatura e vento forte com rajadas. Na costa Sul/Sueste, o vento está muito forte com rajadas a fazer lembrar as Nadine's desta vida. O mar está tempestuoso.
A chuva, por enquanto, está a níveis suportáveis, mas já caíram algumas pancadas de granizo.

Que tudo corra pelo melhor. Previnam-se e protejam-se. A Protecção Civil começa na casa de cada um.

Cumprimentos,

Nota: Desde o dia 1 de Janeiro, já foram emitidos 53 avisos meteorológicos oficiais. "Rais" parta o Inverno.


----------



## Hazores (21 Mar 2013 às 00:57)

Kamikaze disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Por aqui, na Ilha Terceira, as coisas já estão muito complicadas no que toca a vento.
> 
> ...



Essa do mercedes é forte!

Em que direcção estão o relampagos?


----------



## Kamikaze (21 Mar 2013 às 01:00)

Hazores disse:


> Essa do mercedes é forte!
> 
> Em que direcção estão o relampagos?



Olá *Hazores*,

A "olhómetro", diria Sudoeste. Mas aproximando-se cada vez mais.

Esqueci-me de referir que já ocorreram cinco cortes de energia eléctrica.


----------



## Wessel27 (21 Mar 2013 às 01:04)

Essas pessoas não merecem nada Kamikaze ... Enfim muita pobreza de espírito que mais vale ignorar e desprezar ... O vento por aqui sopra com intensidade média mas pelo menos por agora ainda não mais do que isso embora as rajadas sejam cada vez mais recorrentes ... Ainda não houve sinais de trovoada por aqui.


----------



## fablept (21 Mar 2013 às 01:34)

Afgdr disse:


> O Dr. Diamantino Henriques acabou de dizer que é mais provável que tenha sido um _downburst_ e não um tornado.



Estava a conduzir na avenida, ao pé das Portas do Mar e veio de um momento para o outro, mesmo muito intenso, durou uns 10/15s e acalmou logo a seguir.. partiu vários galhos de árvore entre a Relva e Santa Clara, derrubou uns caixotes de lixo..sei que tambem nas Laranjeiras sentiram o mesmo.

Pelo registo do meu sismometro, passou pela zona de S.Pedro às 22:04h (hora local)..


----------



## faroeste (21 Mar 2013 às 01:35)

Volta a chover em angra, vento tende a aumentar novamente isto mais significativo quando chove.
até agora tudo calmo.
Vamos a ver depois das 01horas como se porta.


----------



## Kamikaze (21 Mar 2013 às 01:56)

faroeste disse:


> Volta a chover em angra, vento tende a aumentar novamente isto mais significativo quando chove.
> até agora tudo calmo.
> Vamos a ver depois das 01horas como se porta.



Penso, na minha humilde opinião, que o pior será a partir da três da manhã.

Vamos a ver...


----------



## Afgdr (21 Mar 2013 às 01:59)

Neste momento não chove e o vento sopra muito forte com rajadas fortes.


----------



## LMCG (21 Mar 2013 às 02:10)

Boas,

Estive a fazer uma ronda pelos PE da EDA e já vamos tendo rajadas na ordem dos 110 km/h - 130 km/h.
Rajada máxima no PE da Boca da Vereda na ilha das Flores a rondar os 150 km/h.
No PE do Pico também já vamos tendo rajadas na ordem dos 140 km/h.

Chamo à atenção que os anemómetros estão no topo das torres, torres estas que por sua vez estão em sítios altos e propícios ao vento, pelo que para compararem com valores junto ao solo tirem-lhe uns 20%.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## fablept (21 Mar 2013 às 02:21)

LMCG disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estive a fazer uma ronda pelos PE da EDA e já vamos tendo rajadas na ordem dos 110 km/h - 130 km/h.
> Rajada máxima no PE das Terras do Canto na ilha do Pico perto dos 140 km/h.
> ...



A estação meteo no aeroporto de Ponta Delgada já registou 119km/h..
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2013&mes=03&day=21&hora=00&ind=08512


----------



## LMCG (21 Mar 2013 às 02:28)

fablept disse:


> A estação meteo no aeroporto de Ponta Delgada já registou 119km/h..
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2013&mes=03&day=21&hora=00&ind=08512



Isto promete...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Mar 2013 às 03:12)

Boa noite! Afgdr, podes dizer-me qual o site onde postas-te essa imagem sobre meteorologia? 
Aqui pelo Norte de Portugal temos vento moderado a forte, mas nada que se compare com as ilhas 
Que nada de grave aconteça, boa sorte. 
Boa noite


----------



## Afgdr (21 Mar 2013 às 03:19)

> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 54/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, na sequência do aviso anterior, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (21 Mar 2013 às 03:24)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Afgdr, podes dizer-me qual o site onde postas-te essa imagem sobre meteorologia?
> Aqui pelo Norte de Portugal temos vento moderado a forte, mas nada que se compare com as ilhas
> Que nada de grave aconteça, boa sorte.
> Boa noite



Boa noite!

O site é este http://imapweather.com/fullscreen/.


Cumprimentos.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Mar 2013 às 04:43)

Por aqui o vento continua a soprar muito forte com rajadas (muito) fortes.

No período entre as 3h e as 6h as condições do estado do tempo sofrerão um agravamento quer a nível do vento (velocidade média e rajada máxima) quer a nível da agitação marítima (ondulação forte).

*Dados IPMA*
03h00 Horário dos Açores

*Flores (Aeródromo)*
Temperatura: 9,6ºC
Vento: 39,6 km/h NW
Precipitação: 0,6 mm
Humidade: 72,5%

*Horta (Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco)*
Temperatura: 10,9ºC
Vento: 57,6 km/h W
Precipitação: 0,4 mm
Humidade: 69,3%

*Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto)*
Temperatura: 12,9ºC
Vento: 75,6 km/h W
Prrecipitação: 2 mm
Humidade: 68,3%


----------



## mcpa (21 Mar 2013 às 11:04)

Boas, pela costa norte, durante a noite, o vento fez-se sentir com alguma intensidade, e os aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas foram frequentes, mas pelo que sei neste momento, sem danos a registar! Por agora, não chove e o vento é moderado, mas tá fresquinho...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Mar 2013 às 11:58)

Bom dia, aqui pela Ribeira Chã neste momento algum vento, céu muito nublado e sem chuva agora, temperatura a rondar os 12ºC. Mais frio hoje


----------



## Hazores (21 Mar 2013 às 15:25)

Por Angra do heroísmo nada a registar e o sol já brilha entre as nuvens...


----------



## Wessel27 (23 Mar 2013 às 22:02)

Finalmente temos um pouco de paz e de calma aqui nos Açores ... Já não era sem tempo ...  Saudações a todos e continuação de uma excelente noite para todos ...


----------



## Afgdr (24 Mar 2013 às 13:36)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu está encoberto e o vento sopra moderado de Sudoeste.





> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 58/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: A passagem de um sistema frontal irá provocar um agravamento sucessivo das condições meteorológicas com precipitação em todas as ilhas a qual será mais frequente a partir do final da manhã do próximo dia 25 de Março. Prevê-se ainda esta precipitação seja pontualmente forte no Grupo Oriental, especialmente na ilha de S. Miguel. Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...











Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## mcpa (24 Mar 2013 às 19:28)

Boas... Por Santo António começou a chover pelas 17h00, chuva fraca, mas constante!!!


----------



## Afgdr (25 Mar 2013 às 00:32)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu está nublado e o vento sopra moderado a fresco de Sudoeste.






















































Uma boa segunda-feira a todos!


----------



## Afgdr (25 Mar 2013 às 00:37)

> *Nova derrocada no caminho de acesso à Ferraria*
> 
> Nuno Fontes Sousa / Regional / Hoje, 19:23
> 
> ...




*in Açoriano Oriental*​
http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/nova-derrocada-no-caminho-de-acesso-a-ferraria


----------



## mcpa (25 Mar 2013 às 09:47)

Chuva forte e com algum vento à mistura pela costa norte de S. Miguel!

Acabaram de me informar que em Ponta Delgada parece um autentico "dilúvio"...
Alguém confirma?
Pela costa norte continua chuva muito forte!


----------



## Afgdr (25 Mar 2013 às 10:48)

mcpa disse:


> Chuva forte e com algum vento à mistura pela costa norte de S. Miguel!
> 
> Acabaram de me informar que em Ponta Delgada parece um autentico "dilúvio"...
> Alguém confirma?
> Pela costa norte continua chuva muito forte!



Bom dia!

O cenário foi idêntico na Lagoa (chuva forte e vento moderado a fresco)... Neste momento cai chuva fraca a moderada.  



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## mcpa (25 Mar 2013 às 10:59)

E volta a chover com muita intensidade pela costa norte!!!


----------



## Afgdr (25 Mar 2013 às 11:18)

Chove torrencialmente na Lagoa...


----------



## Hazores (25 Mar 2013 às 11:21)

Bom dia por AGH também chove, não com muita intensidade.


----------



## mcpa (25 Mar 2013 às 11:34)

E não dá tréguas... Continua a chover com muita intensidade por aqui!!! Muito cuidado principalmente aos automobilistas pois, para alem da chuva, que já por si reduz imenso a visibilidade, também está muito nevoeiro...


----------



## Afgdr (25 Mar 2013 às 16:18)

Boa tarde!

Está em vigorar um *Alerta Laranja* para o Grupo Oriental para precipitação pontualmente forte.



> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 59/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazores (25 Mar 2013 às 16:58)

Então pessoal de S. Miguel, como anda o tempo por aí?

Por AGH, neste momento não chove, mas o vento já começou...


----------



## Afgdr (25 Mar 2013 às 19:52)

Hazores disse:


> Então pessoal de S. Miguel, como anda o tempo por aí?
> 
> Por AGH, neste momento não chove, mas o vento já começou...




Por aqui está tudo calmo e de vez em quando caem uns pingos...


----------



## mcpa (25 Mar 2013 às 23:35)

> A precipitação no Nordeste, na ilha de S. Miguel atingiu hoje perto de 46 litros por metro quadrado, informou o delegado regional dos Açores do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), Diamantino Henriques.
> 
> "Até às 11:00 locais (12:00 no continente) de hoje foram registados 45,8 litros por metro quadrado na estação do Nordeste, 28,5 litros no Observatório Afonso Chaves, em Ponta Delgada, e 29,4 litros no aeroporto", afirmou o responsável, referindo-se a um período de seis horas em que choveu ininterruptamente.
> 
> ...


Fonte: www.acorianooriental.pt

Pela costa norte neste momento não chove, mas o vento tá a começar a dar um ar da sua graça!!! Ainda bem que a chuva não causou prejuízos! Boa noite a todos!


----------



## Azathoth (26 Mar 2013 às 11:25)

Chuva moderada/forte à pelo menos 1 hora.


----------



## icewoman (26 Mar 2013 às 11:35)

Azathoth disse:


> Chuva moderada/forte à pelo menos 1 hora.




Bom dia

Confirmo, pelas zonas altas S. Roque chuva persistente acompanhada de rajadas de vento.

deve ser uma situaçao passageira pois nem estamos em alerta nem nada indica que va piorar


----------



## ijv (26 Mar 2013 às 11:46)

Bom dia zonas altas de santo António neste momento não chove o total de precipitação de foi é de 17,7mm. Na previsões do IPMA diz que que na parte da tarde ira haver abertas


----------



## icewoman (26 Mar 2013 às 11:47)

ijv disse:


> Bom dia zonas altas de santo António neste momento não chove o total de precipitação de foi é de 17,7mm. Na previsões do IPMA diz que que na parte da tarde ira haver abertas





confesso que nao estava a espera que chovesse tanto! foram horas de chuva continua moderada a forte


----------



## ijv (26 Mar 2013 às 12:16)

Pois ainda ontem perguntaram-me as pevisões para hoje e disse que poderia cair alguns aguaceiros mas nada de mais, ou até podia nem cair nada, para meu espanto hoje acordo com chuva, sinal que ainda não sei ver as previsões


----------



## a410ree (26 Mar 2013 às 16:37)

ijv disse:


> Pois ainda ontem perguntaram-me as pevisões para hoje e disse que poderia cair alguns aguaceiros mas nada de mais, ou até podia nem cair nada, para meu espanto hoje acordo com chuva, sinal que ainda não sei ver as previsões



Essa ta boa !! (Não sei ver as previsões) 
Eu tambem penssei que nem iria chover :O e por acaso choveu bem !


----------



## LMCG (26 Mar 2013 às 19:24)

Que raio de ventania é esta?


----------



## Afgdr (26 Mar 2013 às 19:58)

LMCG disse:


> Que raio de ventania é esta?



Boa tarde!

Realmente o vento tem soprado com muita intensidade...

Neste momento não chove e o vento sopra fresco a muito fresco.

A tarde de hoje foi marcada por chuva fraca por vezes moderada acompanhada por vento muito fresco a forte com rajadas.



Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Wessel27 (26 Mar 2013 às 23:42)

Boa Noite ... referir que este foi mais um dia esquizofrénico a nível de tempo aqui na Terceira ... A manhã começou com sol e abertas, a tarde choveu com bastante intensidade e sentiu-se um frio de rachar e ao fim da tarde novamente um dia de Verão ... Que confusão. Saudações Açorianas a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Mar 2013 às 02:08)

Boa noite!

Neste momento o céu está com pouca nebulosidade e o vento sopra fraco de Noroeste.

A noite está fresca e agradável... 




Uma boa quarta-feira a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Mar 2013 às 02:12)

> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 62/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> 
> ...














*Nota:* O *Alerta Amarelo* para vento (velocidade média e rajada máxima) para o Grupo Ocidental foi retirado.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Mar 2013 às 18:01)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento na Lagoa cai chuva fraca e o vento sopra moderado de Sudoeste.





> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 63/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> 
> ...










Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Mar 2013 às 03:10)

Boa noite!

Neste momento caem alguns pingos e o vento sopra fresco a muito fresco de Sudoeste.

A manhã foi marcada por sol, a tarde por céu encoberto e alguns aguaceiros fracos/chuva fraca e a noite por aguaceiros.

Está em vigor um *Alerta Amarelo* para agitação marítima nos Grupos Central e Oriental e um *Alerta Laranja* também para agitação marítima no Grupo Ocidental. Vigora também um *Alerta Amarelo* para precipitação pontualmente forte no Grupo Oriental e um *Alerta Amarelo* para vento (rajada máxima) para os Grupos Ocidental e Central.





> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 64/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> 
> ...










Uma boa quinta-feira a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Mar 2013 às 18:56)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento na Lagoa chove e o vento sopra moderado de Sudoeste.



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2013 às 22:16)

*Off Topic*:

TAP cancela voos de e para os Açores na sexta-feira e no domingo


----------



## Art-J (29 Mar 2013 às 18:51)

Hoje e amanhã temperaturas um pouco acima do normal na Madeira. Hoje 24/17 e amanhã previsão de 26/17 para o Funchal. 

Vamos ver se chega aos 30 em algum lado da ilha


----------



## Afgdr (30 Mar 2013 às 00:54)

Boa noite!

Neste momento na Lagoa o céu está com alguma nebulosidade e o vento sopra bonançoso de Sudoeste.

O dia de hoje foi marcado por sol... 







































*Uma Feliz Páscoa!*


----------



## Afgdr (30 Mar 2013 às 14:42)

Boa tarde!

Está uma tarde soalheira aqui na Lagoa.  O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra bonançoso.








Continuação de um bom sábado e uma *Boa Páscoa* a todos!


----------



## ijv (30 Mar 2013 às 18:48)

Boa tarda,
Alguem pode dizer se amanha ira haver precipitação?
Boas pascoas para todos


----------



## Wessel27 (30 Mar 2013 às 21:27)

Boas pessoal ... Referir que aqui por Angra parece que está a aproximar-se trovoada ... Já registei pelo menos dois raios embora ainda estejam bastante longe ...


----------



## Afgdr (30 Mar 2013 às 22:55)

Boa noite!

Neste momento o céu está com alguma nebulosidade e o vento sopra moderado de Sudoeste.









Hoje pelo Grupo Ocidental passou alguma trovoada, assim como pelo Grupo Central, mais propriamente pela Ilha Terceira.
























Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Hazores (30 Mar 2013 às 23:58)

Felizmente foi uma linha de instabilidade que passou muito rapidamente, mas durante aproximadamente uma hora, fez alguns trovões,chuva intensa e algum vento, isto na zona oeste da ilha.


----------



## Afgdr (31 Mar 2013 às 00:32)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado a forte...


----------



## Hazores (31 Mar 2013 às 02:41)

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, o vento agora sopra moderado com rajadas fortes....


----------



## a410ree (31 Mar 2013 às 03:01)

ijv disse:


> Boa tarda,
> Alguem pode dizer se amanha ira haver precipitação?
> Boas pascoas para todos



Não Estou nada confiante que haja precipitação pela RAM !!


----------



## ijv (31 Mar 2013 às 07:44)

Pois fiquei com  essa ideia. estive a visualizar alguns modelos r nao via precipitação para o dia de hoje.  Bom domingo


----------



## Afgdr (31 Mar 2013 às 17:51)

Boa tarde!

Está uma tarde soalheira aqui na Lagoa. O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra moderado de Oeste.








Relativamente ao dia de ontem, este foi marcado por sol e neblina e/ou nevoeiro nas terras altas.






Continuação de um bom domingo e *Feliz Páscoa* a todos!


----------



## Afgdr (31 Mar 2013 às 18:02)

> *Derrocada na estrada da Serra do Facho*
> 
> Sexta, 29 de Março de 2013 em Atualidade
> 
> ...



*in Jornal da Praia*​

http://www.jornaldapraia.com/noticias/ver.php?id=281


----------



## Afgdr (31 Mar 2013 às 23:51)

Boa noite!

Neste momento o céu está com pouca nebulosidade e o vento sopra bonançoso de Oeste.











Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------

